# N64's Art Gallery



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome to xSuperMario64x's Art Gallery! 

Since I don't prefer to share art on other social media platforms besides Instagram, I have designated this thread my official art thread! You will find a ton of art here, beginning with a piece published in late July of 2017!

I'm mostly keeping track of this thread so that I can see the progress that I'm making. I'm very pleased with my progress here; I've come a long way from doing simple, un-shaded drawings in Colors 3D only a few years ago.

My drawings mainly consist of art of my own original/fan characters, but I occasionally will do art trades and commissions for people. I also like drawing Super Mario and Animal Crossing fan art. Someday I would like to become a freelance artist, or maybe even an illustrator for children's books (or my own stories)! 

Click here to check out my Instagram page (and be sure to follow me)!

Programs/Devices used:
Flipnote Studio/3D (DSi/3DS)
Colors 3D (3DS)
Medibang (Lenovo TAB2 A10-70F)
Clip Studio Paint Pro (Wacom Intuos Tablet, currently using)


With all of that being said, I hope you enjoy my art!~



Spoiler: Art pieces






Spoiler: 2017



Amelia
René (for Zaari)
Draco (for amye.miller)
Altaria
Scarlett
Sapphire & Angry Birb (for lunatepic)
SMO Chain Chomps





Spoiler: 2018



Quick Fox Drawing (Traditional)
Wolfsel
Toucat (FS3DS) and Arcanum (Traditional)
Rainbow Toucat
Espunimbus (FS3DS)





Spoiler: 2019



Arcanum
Shiny Zoroark
Daniel (Kimono)
Shy & Laurie
A Pokemon Christmas! (for Alolan_Apples)
Gold Chomp King (old)
Rainbow Danny





Spoiler: 2020



Dec 2019 - Jan 2020 Commissions
Jeremiah
Jerico (Commission for Stella-Io)
More Laurie!
Toucats!
Kat (my NH player)
Red Panda
Valerie and Monique
Toucat (side view)
Bipedal Cat
Another (Better) Wolfsel
Gift Art (2)
Spongebob & Friends!
Toucat Sketch
Flynn





Spoiler: 2021



Azulo
German Eevees & SMB FS3DS Drawings (old)
Hisuian Growlithe (FS)
Petri (without glasses)
My player and Sasha
Stevie and Bug (cats)
Inktober 2021 Drawings
Secret Santa 2021





Spoiler: 2022



Master Starla
Valentines 2022 & Avatar for Sophie23
FS3DS Drawings #2 (old)
FS3DS Drawings #3 (old)
Cat Waluigi (first CSP project)
Pokemon Gen 9 Grass Starter
Petunia and the Pink Shy Guy
Drawing for @/Sheep Villager
Comm for @/BrokenSanity, and Marco
Maxwell
Encounter with the Chompy
Daniel and Cole (Night Study)
Kirby and the Pink Shy Guy
Art Trade w @/LittleMissPanda
Celeste
Bangle (re-draw)
Solmew and Lumew
Random Snifits (Doodle)
Pompompourin & Macaroon, and a FBF Celebration!
Super Mario doodles (traditional)
Crystal and Aurora
Toucat and her Feathers
Arcy
Prongos (Doodle)
Sterling's Reference Sheet
Popsicle and Gold Thwomp Variants!
Jamal the Magikoopa
(Most of) My Super Mario Charas!
Amelia (July 2017 re-draw)
Caroline
Daniel and Amelia + Short Story
Happy Pride Month! 2022
Maury and Ruby
Jen and Kit (new OCs!)
Lepidopteon and Espunimbus
Celebrating Diversity 2022 Entry
Super Mario: Fox Edition
Summer Secret Santa 2022
A Blooming Love~
Kacheeks!
Tina the Cocker Spaniel
Laurie
Flynn and Ajax
Taylor (my New Horizons OC)
Alex (Golden Sun) Commission
My Animal Crossing OCs
Secret Santa 2022
Sacore (Commission)





Spoiler: 2023



Purple and Blue Toucats
Kolin the Paratroopa (Commission)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

For my first self-critique, I just recently finished this drawing of one of my ACNL headcanon players, Amelia!





Here are some of my thoughts:

1. *The waist line is a bit high.* I mean, this isn't a really big issue, but I feel like her shirt should down just a bit further...

2. *The shoes.* Something about her shoes seems a bit off... I don't know, shoes aren't really my forte since most drawings of people I've done in the last 4-5 years have been from the knees up. Definitely something I can improve on.

3. *The poodle on the skirt should be down near the end of the skirt.* Again, this probably doesn't matter too much, but I'm really nitpicky. But I could probably go back in and fix it so it's really no biggie.

4. *I like the way the hair turned out.* Or better yet, I like the way the figure as a whole turned out. I wasn't trying at all to make this a realistic drawing. Most drawings I do are in a cartoon style, and I personally really like the way I draw cartoon characters.

5. *I feel like I got the pose down pretty good.* Amelia is a pretty reserved character, and her pose/expression in this drawing really shows that.


Any more comments? I'm all ears!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi!!! I'm not the best at art critique but I'll comment on what you posted about it!

1. Agreed. But not much. That's just about the style you were aiming for I think!

2. I think the shoes would be better if the socks weren't folded over. Either try to make them a little bit higher or change it to tights or something? 

3 + 4: omg I love the hair! And the pose! Those plus the choices of color are my favorite!!! Love the outfit and style you were going for. The poodle on the skirt is just BEAUTIFUL 

Again, not an expert. I love your work so I'll be checking on this a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Hi!!! I'm not the best at art critique but I'll comment on what you posted about it!
> 
> 1. Agreed. But not much. That's just about the style you were aiming for I think!
> 
> ...



Well thanks! I'll probably be drawing this OC more in the future, so I'll have some opportunities to change things and make them the way I really want them. ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

For my second drawing, I've decided to show off a recent commission I did for Zaari!




Omg I love this OC so much #_#

My thoughts...

1. *I thought I did pretty good on the hair.* I used the brush tool I don't get to use very often to create a shining effect on the hair. I don't do this kind of effect very often, but I do like how it turned out this time.

2. *I may have rushed the shading a bit.* The face and mask is shaded but the rest of the picture is pretty flat. I haven't yet mastered the art of shading a shirt with multiple different colors on it in Colors 3D. The shading that is done looks pretty good, though.

3. *The form looks good.* I'm not one to do really detailed humanoid characters, but I feel the form combined with my cartoon drawing style turned out good. The only criticisms I have are the way I did the hands and the eyes. The hands are kinda poorly drawn, and the eyes don't really stay true to the original drawing in terms of style. I do like the shading in the eyes, though.

4. *I love the colors!* Like, these colors are just so visually appealing to me. I tend to like bright colors anyways, and the fuchsia-colored hair really stands out to me. I love it!

5. *The background.* I like the semi-messy look of the background. It brings out the more formal detail in the drawing itself.


Any more thoughts?

Click here for some more fabulous fanart of this character!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

I really should make a thread like this one xD

Also, for Amelia I think the socks would look better if the line was thinner, it's too thick a bit so it looks like it's part of the shoes or something, but otherwise it's really nice ^-^ The waist being higher could be considered a style.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

Issi said:


> I really should make a thread like this one xD
> 
> Also, for Amelia I think the socks would look better if the line was thinner, it's too thick a bit so it looks like it's part of the shoes or something, but otherwise it's really nice ^-^ The waist being higher could be considered a style.



You should! It gives people an opportunity to critique your work and give you good input!

Also, I agree. I tend to use thick lines a lot when I draw just because It sort of rids the drawing of a "sloppy" look. It takes me longer to make a thin line good than a thick one. But again, I'll probably draw her again some time in the future, and when I do so I can fix little things like this. ^o^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You should! It gives people an opportunity to critique your work and give you good input!
> 
> Also, I agree. I tend to use thick lines a lot when I draw just because It sort of rids the drawing of a "sloppy" look. It takes me longer to make a thin line good than a thick one. But again, I'll probably draw her again some time in the future, and when I do so I can fix little things like this. ^o^


Yeah!

I have problems drawing hands, so I just made weird cartoon hands instead, and am even having trouble with those! D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

Issi said:


> I have problems drawing hands, so I just made weird cartoon hands instead, and am even having trouble with those! D:



Same omg

My problem is I don't rly have to patience to draw hands... good, I guess? I usually just draw lil blobs for hands like the people in Animal Crossing. Who needs fingers, anyways? xDD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same omg
> 
> My problem is I don't rly have to patience to draw hands... good, I guess? I usually just draw lil blobs for hands like the people in Animal Crossing. Who needs fingers, anyways? xDD


OMG x'D I'm the exact same way!

Except now I add thumbs to the blobs, LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2017)

*Draco*

Time for a new art piece! This time I have a commission I just finished for amye.miller of her new OC, Draco!





My thoughts...

1. *The eyes are a bit big.* This seems to stand out to me the most, because the surrounding colors are light and mute, but his eyes are bold and red. If I had made the eyes just a bit smaller, it would look better in my opinion.

2. *I love the form.* As I had mentioned in my art shop, this is one of the first time I've done a (almost) full-body art of a humanoid character with detailed characteristics (head, hands, proportions, etc.), and though I did struggle a bit, I think this aspect turned out very well.

3. *The wings were a bit difficult.* The original artist's style of coloring the wings was hard to recreate in my flat art style, though I like how the colors of the wings go along with his natural colors.

4. *Those hands.* Boy do they look fabulous. They may not look like much, but I don't normally draw hands with individual fingers. Again, this took a bit of work, but I'm actually really glad with how they turned out!

5. *I like the gradients.* This is a small part of it, but I like the gradients on the end of his tail and on the wings. It's very even. which can sometimes be hard to capture in Colors 3D.


Any more comments?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 9, 2017)

I think the eyes are kawaii, it looks more chibi-ish even without being overly cutesy :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

*Altaria*

Another commission I recently finished, a drawing of Altaria for EvieEvening23!




My thoughts...

1. *I love the clouds in the background.* I used a reference given to me by the requester, and it had clouds on it. THis was my first time drawing natural-looking clouds in Colors 3D and I think they look really good!

2. *Altaria looks okay.* I like the form, but I think that the style of his wings heavily contrasts the clouds in the background. Idk that might just be me being nitpicky. I also think his expression is kinda weird...

3. *The drawing might be missing something.* Altaria has a lively expression, so I felt the need to add a few things in there, like the music notes and the name. Maybe I could've put more clouds there?

That's all I can think of for now. Any more comments?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

*Scarlett*

I decided to spend about 3 hours doing this last night.




Ik it takes me 3 hours to do something so simple RIP

My thoughts...

1. *I really like the form.* I looked up base references online (idk if that's frowned upon but I suck at posing characters in drawings so I had to) and I like how this one looks. Also, the actual details were done myself so that's a bonus (you wouldn't believe how long it took me to make that ruff around her neck, holy crap it was worth it tho).

2. *Still working on details...* As you might know, I'm not that good at drawing people. When I do draw people they're usually chibi or cartoon style, not like realistically-proportioned. While I have most of the form down when it comes to shading, there are some minor details I need to work out, likely just by studying the anatomy of people more.

3. *The shading isn't top tier, but it looks okay.* I tried my hand at shading, something I don't do very often in Colors 3D. Again, I'm still working out some kinks when it comes to anatomy, so the shading might be a bit off.

Any more comments?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> x


oooh this looks nice, that tail looks nice and fluffy haha. I like how it's kind of from a back/side perspective, v creative (I really need to start practicing drawing from different perspectives rippp)
and using base references definitely isn't bad - it's a way of learning! as long as you don't claim it as 100% your own there's absolutely nothing wrong with it :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> oooh this look nice, that tail looks nice and fluffy haha. I like how it's kind of from a back/side perspective, v creative (I really need to start practicing drawing from different perspectives rippp)
> and using base references definitely isn't bad - it's a way of learning! as long as you don't claim it as 100% your own there's absolutely nothing wrong with it :>



Well thanks for the compliment! I rly do try lol ^o^
And btw I still wouldn't mind doing an art trade with you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2017)

*Sapphire and Angry Birb*

Decided to upload my newest piece, my half of an art trade I did with lunatepic:




Some of my thoughts...

1. *The quality of this picture looks a bit choppy.* This is just because I uploaded the picture straight from my SD card instead of uploading to FB and then saving it on my computer (or maybe it's because I have TBT zoomed in on my laptop to make everything bigger). Trying to figure out how to fix that edginess.

2. *I like the shading in this picture.* I decided to go with a flat style of shading for this piece, and I like how it turned out. I also like the colored outlining, instead of using black for everything.

3. *The pose.* Recently, I've been using a gestural drawing to start these pictures, and I think the use of one in this drawing made the pose of Sapphire look well-proportioned and overall realistic.

4. *Those hands!* I'm usually really bad at drawing hands, but I like these hands. Maybe this is a step in the right direction.

5. *The overall style.* I like cartoon style of the drawing, and the softness and movement of the characters too. Especially the hair, it looks like it's flowing. And that lil birb is so mad it's cute ;w;


Any more comments?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Oooohh that drawing is really nice! Good job ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2017)

Issi said:


> Oooohh that drawing is really nice! Good job ^_^



Ty!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

*SMO Chompys*

After a 2-month hiatus from drawing.... I think I'm starting to ease back into it! And what better way to get back into drawing than drawing my favorite video game baddie? 






I realized not long ago that drawing people is not my specialty. There are so many talented artists out there, especially on this forum, that can draw people really well! But I'm not one of them.
Therefore, I think I'll stick more to drawing animals and the like. I'm much more pleased with the way I draw animals, though I think it would be a good idea to work on drawing people. Maybe that's something I can work on over this coming Summer.

ANYWAYS, as you can see here, I decided to draw Chain Chomps! Specifically, chompys from Super Mario Odyssey. That game is pretty much my life now and I haven't even played it yet :,) I really like how this drawing turned out, especially the texture contrast between the objects of the picture and the background. I also think I did pretty well on the shading; this was pretty much the style I was aiming for so that's good. I think I can do some more work on drawing backgrounds though. I haven't practiced drawing backgrounds much (as some of you have seen that about 98% of my drawings are finished on a blank background). Another good thing for me to work on over the Summer!


So yeah... hope yall like chompys as much as I do :3


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 22, 2017)

I really loved how you shaded those Chompies!

Also you haven't played Mario Odyssey? Honestly, same.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> I really loved how you shaded those Chompies!
> 
> Also you haven't played Mario Odyssey? Honestly, same.



Aww thanks! I like how it turned out too ^^

And no, I haven't played it yet. I have the game but I don't have the console to play it on T_T


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 22, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aww thanks! I like how it turned out too ^^
> 
> And no, I haven't played it yet. I have the game but I don't have the console to play it on T_T



lol why do you have the game but not the console? 

also i love your art! ididnt know you could draw! XD


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Decided to upload my newest piece, my half of an art trade I did with lunatepic:
> snip


a) I just wanted to say that I stILL LOVE THIS TO DEATH AND BACK it's been months and I still can't get over the cuteness of her panda hat o h m y g o s h



xSuperMario64x said:


> After a 2-month hiatus from drawing.... I think I'm starting to ease back into it! And what better way to get back into drawing than drawing my favorite video game baddie?
> snip


b) chain chomps are simultaneously very terrifying and very cute and I love them lmao :,)) the red one in the back just looks so angry and adorable and the other one's mario hat and mustache are a+++
I don't think you should compare yourself to other artists! your style is cute and bright and expressive and honestly you should just draw what you like, for the fun of it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> lol why do you have the game but not the console?
> 
> also i love your art! ididnt know you could draw! XD



I think partly because I wanted to be sure I had the game when I got the console, but I think I also just really wanted the security of knowing I had the game.
And yes!! I've been drawing since I was in 4th-5th grade so I've got quite a bit of experience! Glad you like it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> a) I just wanted to say that I stILL LOVE THIS TO DEATH AND BACK it's been months and I still can't get over the cuteness of her panda hat o h m y g o s h


Omgg that's so great x'''D



lunatepic said:


> b) chain chomps are simultaneously very terrifying and very cute and I love them lmao :,)) the red one in the back just looks so angry and adorable and the other one's mario hat and mustache are a+++


I know right? I really like how I colored this one... plus comparing it to my older drawings I really really like it 

One of my friends just got the game yesterday and she took a picture of a chompy for me and I was so happy :,) 



lunatepic said:


> I don't think you should compare yourself to other artists! your style is cute and bright and expressive and honestly you should just draw what you like, for the fun of it


Yeah I like the flat coloring style, gradients (for me) are really hard to do on Colors 3D so this'll do. Thanks for constructive criticism


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Just a quick drawing I did in my drawing book.




I feel like it's a bit rushed but oh well, I wast trying to do anything elaborate. I just wanted to do a simple drawing.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 19, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just a quick drawing I did in my drawing book.
> 
> View attachment 213806
> 
> I feel like it's a bit rushed but oh well, I wast trying to do anything elaborate. I just wanted to do a simple drawing.



Did you use colored pencil?  If so, what kind do you use?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> Did you use colored pencil?  If so, what kind do you use?



I did use colored pencil! I'm not sure what brand they are though... I got them in a pack of 72 and I put them all in a metal container to organize them better.
They're not really that good though, I'm thinking about getting a better set sometime soon.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 19, 2018)

/.\ These are so cute! I honestly love the colors ^o^ They are so cute! Plus the line work c: Really cute xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

SoraDeathEater said:


> /.\ These are so cute! I honestly love the colors ^o^ They are so cute! Plus the line work c: Really cute xD



Ahh tysm!! I think I'm gonna do a drawing like this every day, it'll help me get back into drawing more. I appreciate the compliments


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's one I did about half an hour ago:

I haven't drawn my Wolfsel since... February of last year?? So I figured it'd be nice to draw him again. After all, he is one of my favorite OCs ^o^

You can check out this character on my toyhou.se if you'd like


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2018)

I know this drawing isn't really good and the picture quality sucks but I felt obligated to show these two drawings I made to all yall:


Spoiler: click for cool stuffs






I haven't drawn much recently, and I figured since it's been a while my drawing skills prob deteriorated or something, but these drawings actually look p good to me and I really like them (even though the toucat was just kinda thrown together on FS3DS lol). Also, I know the drawing of Arcanum is unfinished but I was using it mostly as a practice since I used to suck at drawing this character. This'll be a good ref for me to do future drawings ^^

So yeah, enjoy two of my awesome OCs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Finished another drawing of my Toucat a few weeks ago:






Idk if anyone even checks on here but I figured anyone passing by would enjoy this. It's my favorite drawing I've made so far this year ^^


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 10, 2018)

OH MY GOD a toucan cat... you're an absolute genius. what a good shiny rainbow cat birb

I definitely relate to not drawing for a while and feeling like my skills have deteriorated lmao.. sometimes I don't draw for like a week and then forget how to use sai hdhshsh


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 10, 2018)

double post oop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> OH MY GOD a toucan cat... you're an absolute genius. what a good shiny rainbow cat birb
> 
> I definitely relate to not drawing for a while and feeling like my skills have deteriorated lmao.. sometimes I don't draw for like a week and then forget how to use sai hdhshsh



Thanks, he's one of my favorites ;w; shiny rainbow cat birb omg I'm dead 

And yeah I've been going in and out of drawing for the last few weeks, hoping to really get back into it since I don't have much else to do this Summer ^^"


----------



## Dream. (Jun 12, 2018)

Your art style is so cute!

sidenote; what app did you use to draw these on + any tips on what not to do for beginners (like me oof)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2018)

Dream. said:


> Your art style is so cute!
> 
> sidenote; what app did you use to draw these on + any tips on what not to do for beginners (like me oof)



Eyy thanks!! ^^

I draw all my digital pictures on Colors 3D on my 3DS (get it for like $7 on the eshop, totally worth it). 
And as for what not to do... well I can say what you can do to improve your style is to try to study other people's drawings, or try to draw them yourself and compare the two to see what you need to improve on (just don't draw someone else's thing and claim it as your own). I did that a lot when I was younger and that's how I improved my own style ^o^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Did a little drawing of Espunimbus on Flipnote 3D.



Its weird cause I've been trying to draw this character on paper and I just can't do it, but it was really easy on here. I think I'm losing my touch for traditional drawing 

But ANYWAYS I really like this drawing so I'm sharing it here ^o^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

*First drawing of 2019: Arcanum*

Boy it's been a while since I've been here...

ANYWAYS I'm back with a new drawing! This time it's art of one of my original characters, Arcanum. This is a creature that I created back in July 2015, and I really enjoy drawing this one in different poses because of its simple design.





This also marks the first time I've drawn this character in Colors 3D! All the other drawings I've made were done either in Flipnote Studio 3D or on paper. Every time I draw something in Colors I really grow to appreciate the functionality and diversity in the app. I really like drawing with it, and I'll probably be doing some more drawings here soon!



Spoiler: I also decided to do a before and after pic too!



I know this isn't, like, a HUGE improvement, but it shows how my study of this creature's anatomy has helped me in drawing his posture and proportions correctly. Plus it's just interesting to see how much better of a drawing medium Colors 3D is than Flipnote Studio 3D.








- - - Post Merge - - -

Post glitch fix?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2019)

Here’s a bump for your thread due to the post glitch.

Your art looks great by the way!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Here’s a bump for your thread due to the post glitch.
> 
> Your art looks great by the way!



Thank you for fixing the glitch.

And thanks for the compliment! I appreciate it a lot ^^


----------



## runeun (Jan 4, 2019)

wow are you doing this on a 3ds? thats amazing! ive never even been able to draw a straight line on it, let alone something as polished as this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

runeun said:


> wow are you doing this on a 3ds? thats amazing! ive never even been able to draw a straight line on it, let alone something as polished as this.



Thank you!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

Arcanum looks like such a cool character, it's no wonder it's pleasant to draw too! Your art is generally nice to look at.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> Arcanum looks like such a cool character, it's no wonder it's pleasant to draw too! Your art is generally nice to look at.



Thanks!!
I'm working on another drawing atm (it's a drawing of my shiny Zoroark, Amethyst) and I'll be uploading that sometime today or tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Okay so I've started this drawing today and this is what I have of it so far:






This is Amethyst, my shiny Zoroark from my Omega Ruby game (also this is my first time drawing Zoroark so whoopeee). I haven't gotten around to shading it yet because I want to try some kind of color study with it. I'm not even sure where to start. Any suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

So as some of you may know, the Chilly Jamboree gardening event just ended on AC: Pocket Camp. It sucks that I didn't learn about this until so late in the event, but I found out about the beautiful purple wedding kimono and butterfly hairpiece, so I worked really hard (and even spend my precious leaf tickets) to  get both items about two hours before the event ended.
Now it's one of my favorite outfits in the whole game. My player, Daniel, is a guy (obviously) but I put the wedding kimono and butterfly hairpiece on him and he looks absolutely adorable! Because of this, I decided to draw him in this outfit!




For this drawing I decided to fill in the background with the Sakura Easter Egg design, since I felt it would work nicely (which it did imo). I really like how it turned out, especially the kimono. I had to look at a lot of references of my player to get the design down correctly, but I think it looks wonderful! This is definitely one of my favorite drawings I've done in a long time!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So as some of you may know, the Chilly Jamboree gardening event just ended on AC: Pocket Camp. It sucks that I didn't learn about this until so late in the event, but I found out about the beautiful purple wedding kimono and butterfly hairpiece, so I worked really hard (and even spend my precious leaf tickets) to  get both items about two hours before the event ended.
> Now it's one of my favorite outfits in the whole game. My player, Daniel, is a guy (obviously) but I put the wedding kimono and butterfly hairpiece on him and he looks absolutely adorable! Because of this, I decided to draw him in this outfit!
> 
> 
> ...



The details on the kimono are absolutely stunning, you're such a good artist!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The details on the kimono are absolutely stunning, you're such a good artist!



Thank you!! ♡♡♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2019)

I'm back with more drawings yall 
[CAUTION: FURRY WARNING!! Lmao]

First is a character that I created waayyyyy back in February 2012, Shy. She's one of my OG Flipnote Studio characters, and she was always one of my favorites. I've never been able to settle on one design for her; I've cycled through about 4 different ones, but I think I like this one the most 



Spoiler: Shy











The other one is an even older character, one I created in October 2011, Laurie. On Flipnote Hatena there were a lot of drawings of Sonic fanart and fanmade characters, and the design really appealed to me, so I made my own. Again, this character has gone through a lot of designs, but I absolutely love this drawing so I'm sticking with it 



Spoiler: Laurie


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

I meant to upload this a while back, but this is the avatar that I made for Alolan_Apples. I allowed him to make a few changes to it, such as making the background darker, adding flickering effects to the twinkles, and adding the glowing effect on the snowflake glow-wand. But this here is the original picture, and I'm really happy with how it turned out 



Spoiler: big pic


----------



## Eevees (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I meant to upload this a while back, but this is the avatar that I made for Alolan_Apples. I allowed him to make a few changes to it, such as making the background darker, adding flickering effects to the twinkles, and adding the glowing effect on the snowflake glow-wand. But this here is the original picture, and I'm really happy with how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pic



Love this picture so sweet


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But this here is the original picture, and I'm really happy with how it turned out


As you should be, it's cute! Both of the Vulpix are positively fluffy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

MissPink said:


> Love this picture so sweet





Lemonsky said:


> As you should be, it's cute! Both of the Vulpix are positively fluffy.



Thank you!! ^o^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

*Christmas Pokemon Time! New commission~*

Heck it's been a while since I've made any new art. Though that's because I've been getting my butt kicked by school for the last three months, finally out for the semester so I have time to do art again! 

This time around, I present another avatar commission for Alolan_Apples, and this time it's a Christmas themed Pokemon avatar! He wanted a Hoppip and Oddish decorating a tree with lights or tinsel (I chose lights) and pokeballs, while two other Ice-type pokes watch, and for this I chose Cubchoo and Snorunt. This was fun to make, especially since this is the first full drawing I've made in a while, and it's the first time I've drawn all four of these Pokemon. The tree was also fun to decorate!

I really like the way this turned out, and I'm happy that it's yet another successful commission for my Apple friend 



Spoiler: click for Christmas cheer!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Heck it's been a while since I've made any new art. Though that's because I've been getting my butt kicked by school for the last three months, finally out for the semester so I have time to do art again!
> 
> This time around, I present another avatar commission for Alolan_Apples, and this time it's a Christmas themed Pokemon avatar! He wanted a Hoppip and Oddish decorating a tree with lights or tinsel (I chose lights) and pokeballs, while two other Ice-type pokes watch, and for this I chose Cubchoo and Snorunt. This was fun to make, especially since this is the first full drawing I've made in a while, and it's the first time I've drawn all four of these Pokemon. The tree was also fun to decorate!
> 
> ...



Such a cute scene! I especially like the Cubchoo with that scarf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

*Gold Chompy*

I know this is an older one, I finished it on June 26th 2017 so about two and a half years ago, but I still love it. This is a character which I created way back in July 2012, and he's the main antagonist for the Super Mario fanfic I was working on in Middle School. If anyone is interested in reading more about him you can check our his toyhou.se page :>

This was one of my few attempts to draw a picture without outlines, and even now I think it turned out really well. This is also the first full drawing I made on Colors 3D.



Spoiler: big woof


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

*Rainbow Danny*

I wanted to take a short break from drawing commissions and work on something I've been wanting to try for a long time: a rainbow-outlined drawing of Daniel, the greatest mayor to ever live! (Might be a bit biased but he truly is my favorite)
I did this by creating a big rainbow background, painting the next later up white, and carefully drawing out my player and etching him into the white layer. It was kinda complicated since I use gestural drawings to draw figures, and I've never tried this before, but I like how this turned out!



Spoiler: Rainbow boiiiii











I made this my avatar for the time being. I love seeing my lovely boi dressed in such wonderful colors :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

*Dec 2019 - Jan 2020 Commissions!*

I figured I would upload the commissions which I finished for the temporary art shop I opened during my Winter Break. I really like how these turned out! 

If anyone is interested in commissioning me for RLC I'm considering setting up an Etsy shop this Summer for commissions! I may also do tbt commissions if the demand is high enough 



Spoiler: Finished Drawings!



Commission #1 - for Stella-lo!






Commission #2 - for amye.miller!





Commission #3 - for hestu!





Commission #4 for Corrie!





Commission #5  have to remove this one due to failure to pay.

Commission #6 for Valzed!





Commission #7 for Corrie!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured I would upload the commissions which I finished for the temporary art shop I opened during my Winter Break. I really like how these turned out!
> 
> If anyone is interested in commissioning me for RLC I'm considering setting up an Etsy shop this Summer for commissions! I may also do tbt commissions if the demand is high enough
> 
> ...



These are all very nice. I especially liked the first and last commissions. Probably not intentional but that cat's tail reminds me of a Flareon's tail.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> These are all very nice. I especially liked the first and last commissions. Probably not intentional but that cat's tail reminds me of a Flareon's tail.



Thanks!! I also really like those two, especially the cat. The tail does kinda look like Flareon's tail, but what can I say, I love drawing fluffy tails/hair!


----------



## Imbri (Feb 12, 2020)

Very nice! You're quite talented. Please keep posting.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2020)

Will you be taking any other commissions anytime soon?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Love your work, keep it up!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Will you be taking any other commissions anytime soon?



I might be willing to take a commission when I'm on spring break (March 7-14) :3





Imbri said:


> Very nice! You're quite talented. Please keep posting.





Antonio said:


> Love your work, keep it up!



Thank you both


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

you?re super talented; i love your art!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2020)

*Jeremiah*

This is an old character of mine that, surprisingly, I've only drawn one time before this. I really like his character design tho so I figured I would draw him again. He's heckin cute <33



Spoiler: ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2020)

*My last commission is finally finished *

I had one last commission from Stella-lo, but because I was back on school by the time I got to it, it took me all this time to actually get the mental energy to do it lol. Anyways, I kinda gave up on the shirt design so I left it blank (and the backpack isn't thete, looked awkward when I tried to draw it whoops) but other than that I tried to stay as close to the original design as possible 



Spoiler: ❤


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had one last commission from Stella-lo, but because I was back on school by the time I got to it, it took me all this time to actually get the mental energy to do it lol. Anyways, I kinda gave up on the shirt design so I left it blank (and the backpack isn't thete, looked awkward when I tried to draw it whoops) but other than that I tried to stay as close to the original design as possible
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ❤



Aw thank you so much, I love how you captured her _sass_

And yeah that's totally fine that the backpack isnt there, I forgot she was wearing it. Thanks for another amazing drawing of my AC OCs!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2020)

*More Laurieeeee*

I drew one of my OCs, Laurie, again. It's been a while since I've done a full art of her, plus I wanted to try drawing her in a "mermaid" style dress (ik the shading is kinda trash). I think I've finally settled on a hairstyle for her, and I also made it so that her eye/face does not show through the hair, which is something that I usually do when drawing characters like this.

Also can I just say, I absolutely love drawing this character ٩(^ᴗ^)۶


Spoiler: furry warning lol











Also also I hate that exporting my drawings from Colors 3D butcher's the image quality x((((((

I re-uploaded the image under a lower quality which, for some reason, actually makes it look better. Why does Colors 3D even bother offering a higher quality export when it just ends up looking like trash anyways lol (ngl tho even the low quality export looks bad).


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I drew one of my OCs, Laurie, again. It's been a while since I've done a full art of her, plus I wanted to try drawing her in a "mermaid" style dress (ik the shading is kinda trash). I think I've finally settled on a hairstyle for her, and I also made it so that her eye/face does not show through the hair, which is something that I usually do when drawing characters like this.
> 
> Also can I just say, I absolutely love drawing this character ٩(^ᴗ^)۶
> 
> ...



the shading looks great imo!! i love how fancy she looks aha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2020)

Bro your artwork is beautiful! I think you're doing great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2020)

faiiry said:


> the shading looks great imo!! i love how fancy she looks aha





Dawnpiplup said:


> Bro your artwork is beautiful! I think you're doing great



Tysm both of you ;w; ♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2020)

*Toucats!!*

I'm on a roll now that I'm on spring break lol
This time I decided to do a new drawing of my OC Toucat. Actually, I drew the rainbow one that I usually draw, along with a red/teal colored one. I've been wanting to do some tests with the wings open and facing different ways. Plus it's just been forever since I've drawn this character. 






I wish I had a bigger screen to work with so I wouldn't have to cut off parts of this pic. Also, I exported from Colors 3D under the smaller image quality and it seems better than trying to export the highest quality (it's a bit ironic that exporting the high quality version actually butchers it more lmao).

Anyways enjoy my kitters 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this is my 13,000th post whoop


----------



## Imbri (Mar 9, 2020)

Ah, they're adorable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2020)

I made art of my player in New Horizons! I mostly really liked coloring the dress lol   



Spoiler: ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

I made a drawing of a red panda in the style that I drew one about 4 years ago. I really like this, might make an avatar with it and use it as an avi/sig combo 



Spoiler: <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2020)

Just a quick drawing I made for two characters that I haven't drawn in at least 4-5 years. They desperately needed some new art lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2020)

Wanted to do another drawing of this OC, I love her lmao 
I decided to do a side view this time cause I don't do those often. I had an interesting time drawing the wings lolll whoops



Spoiler: bird cat


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow I really really love this character!!! Art is awesome too- great lines and vibrant colors


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2020)

It only took me like three years but I finally got around to giving one of my new OCs some new art on Colors 3D! 

This is a character I came up with when I was a kid, and I actually drew it for the first time sometime in 2015. I've had a heck of a time coming up with a good name for this species; I have been simply calling it a Bipedal Cat (a dull name I know lmao) but I've heard other name suggestions such as Felisiraptor and Captor (double lol). I don't know. What I do know is that, like the Toucats this species comes in many different colors and patterns, but the one that I consider my OC is pure white with blue eyes and his name is "Comet."
You can check out this character's toyhou.se page here!

On an unrelated note, I'm hoping that this is one of the last drawings I do on Colors 3D; Colors Live is being released on the Switch soon and I plan on buying it as soon as possible. I really hope that the export/drawing quality is better on the Switch than the 3DS.

Anyways, all that mess aside I like how this turned out!



Spoiler: big catto


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2020)

Bumping this so others can see my bootiful art 

I'm working on a new drawing rn but it might be a few days. Or it could be done today! Who knows


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay yall I just tried out a new art program and I present to you... my first drawing on there!





Okay I'm sorry it looks like poop. But did you notice? The export quality is great!! The actual quality of the drawing is not butchered in any way! Plus the paint bucket tool exists?!? No way, if Colors 3D taught me anything it's that paint buckets don't exist! Also the square tool just blows me away lmao.

ANYWAYS all I gotta do now is get a good stylus and I'm p much set!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay so this will probably be the last drawing I do with Colors 3D. It's an OC that I've posted here before but I hadn't drawn digitally outside of Flipnote 3D. I was experimenting a little with the white fur on his chest, and I think it turned out alright but mostly I like how the jagged fur (the inside jagged fur, not the line work) turned out cause as I was drawing it it was giving me a hell of a time lol. I also didn't bother shading this one; I'm a bit displeased with my cel shading in Colors 3D so I just didn't bother for this character.

For what it's worth, Colors 3D was a very good app to use. But I'm glad to finally be moving over to using a tablet. I don't know why I didn't do this earlier. I'm happy with the export quality of the new program and there's a ton of brushes and other features thay aren't available in Colors 3D. My stylus is set to arrive tomorrow so sometime in the next week I'll do a test drawing with it and report on it!

Until then, enjoy my Wolfsel! :3


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Having seen your art from the start until now you've improved leaps and bounds!

Your use of vibrant colors and subdued ones is amazing~

The rainbow toucan griffins are so beautiful    I've never seen that combination before but I love it now!!

Also Laurie is a great use of your color shading using the white of the bacground to make the black pop and add definition. It's fantastic technique! I bookmarked the thread so I'll always be able to find it~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Having seen your art from the start until now you've improved leaps and bounds!
> 
> Your use of vibrant colors and subdued ones is amazing~
> 
> ...


Omg your comments mean so sooooo much to me!!  I've been working on my digital art skills for around 9 years now and I definitely see improvement from my 2011-2013 drawings, but idk I kinda felt like I hit a slump and wasn't improving much.

I'm really happy to hear that you like my Toucats!! I've had quite a few people praise them as well (I've even had a person on the Colors Gallery ask if they could draw one lol). I would say that OC is one of my most proud creations 

I have a ton of drawing ideas for when I get my new stylus and start drawing on my tablet. I'm especially excited about the better export quality and the wide variety of tools available! My uploading consistency is pretty shotty but I'm hoping to have something new done within the next week or so! ~


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg your comments mean so sooooo much to me!!  I've been working on my digital art skills for around 9 years now and I definitely see improvement from my 2011-2013 drawings, but idk I kinda felt like I hit a slump and wasn't improving much.
> 
> I'm really happy to hear that you like my Toucats!! I've had quite a few people praise them as well (I've even had a person on the Colors Gallery ask if they could draw one lol). I would say that OC is one of my most proud creations
> 
> I have a ton of drawing ideas for when I get my new stylus and start drawing on my tablet. I'm especially excited about the better export quality and the wide variety of tools available! My uploading consistently is pretty shotty but I'm hoping to have something new done within the next week or so! ~


TOUCATS!?! 

That's absolutely the best name ever ;A;

Toucats need to be in Animal Crossing ASAP. In some Hybrid update~


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

What software did you end up using if you don't mind me asking? It's kind of impressive drawing on a 3DS even if it's an XL lol.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 3, 2020)

I love the toucat it reminds me of a griffin but better because it’s a rainbow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> What software did you end up using if you don't mind me asking? It's kind of impressive drawing on a 3DS even if it's an XL lol.


All of the drawings done here (except for the really poorly drawn cat lol) were drawn in Colors 3D. It was made a bit easier since I have a 3DSXL to draw on, but yeah the screen is so tiny it's actually kinda ridiculous lolll

I'm moving over to my tablet, and I've settled with using Medibang over IbisPaint since the user interface is more accessible and it just feels better to use imo. Plus no overbearing ads or anything.



Reneezombie said:


> I love the toucat it reminds me of a griffin but better because it’s a rainbow.


Griffins are my favorite mythical creature so ofc my Toucat is a "sub-species" of griffin! It actually comes in many different colors or patterns but the one I draw the most is the blue & rainbow one. I'm glad you love it, rainbows really do make everything better


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm glad you love it, rainbows really do make everything better


They really do


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

What do you call them? Toucats? If so, I really like the rainbow colours! It really shows your love for rainbows, both in Animal Crossing and your art haha. So I scrolled through all of your art and I must say you improved since 2017. The smooth lines and the way you draw animals are so nice. I can sorta relate that I can't draw humans because I'm not used to it and that I draw animals more thanks to Animal Crossing in general. Keep it up! Hopefully the software you're using to draw isn't gonna hold you back. I'll stay tuned for more!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

So I've finished two art pieces in the last few days and I'm really excited to show them off now! 
These drawings were done in Medibang. I just have a Lenovo tablet and a disc-tip stylus, nothing too fancy. But they work just fine for me and I'm really happy and excited about that. Transitioning from Colors 3D has been smooth as ever and I really like the interface and accessibility of Medibang. I'm planning on sticking with this for quite a while! 

Here are the two art pieces I've finished. The one which I did for Secret Santa only took about a day or so, but the other one I worked on off-and-on for about 2 weeks. I'm glad that they're finally done so I can move onto all the projects I have ideas for!!
The best part about these new drawings is that they're both gifts for others! I usually just draw for myself but it feels nice to draw for others sometimes! ☺



Spoiler: gift for FrogslimeOfficial













Spoiler: gift for ThatOneMarshalFangirl











edit: guys. look how BEAUTIFUL the new export quality is. I shouldn't have to say this but I am SHOOK.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

Meant to upload this when I finished it a little less than a week ago but that's okay. Here it is now! This is a commission I did for Alolan_Apples. I gotta say, this is the first time I've seriously drawn these characters. Obv I've drawn them before but not in an actual commission 






I experimented a lot with this commission. I'm still learning all the different functionality that Medibang offers; one of my favorite things that this app offers (and I know this is something that any basic Photoshop-esque app can do) is the wand tool, which is super useful if i want to single out a particular spot and shade it or do whatever with it. I utilized that a lot in this drawing. I also experimented with the gradient tool, and that's how I created the shading here. Cel shading seems to be a bit harsh in Medibang so for this commission, as well as the next one I finished (just today I finished it), I used this gradient tool to do the shading.

Another thing I'm really pleased with is the ability to create a transparent PNG. I've been wanting to do that with my drawings for so many years, and Colors 3D is unable to export transparent PNGs so I was never able to utilize it before. I took advantage of it with this commission and I really like how it turned out!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Meant to upload this when I finished it a little less than a week ago but that's okay. Here it is now! This is a commission I did for Alolan_Apples. I gotta say, this is the first time I've seriously drawn these characters. Obv I've drawn them before but not in an actual commission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a person who really likes watching Spongebob (and having lots of merch), this is pretty awesome! It feels nice and rewarding experimenting with what your software offers to maximize the result. I use Krita and a few weeks ago, I recently found out the alpha lock function for individual layers where you could only colour over the layer that's not transparent. Before, I had to use a wand tool that leaves the edges pretty jagged. With alpha lock, the edges pretty much stayed the same and improved my stuff by a minor bit, but still a step forward regardless.

Enough of my story lol. I'm glad that you're generally happy with the software that you're currently using and less limited to what you can do. You have lots of potential!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2020)

This art is gorgeous, sm talent! That birdcat is legendary


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2020)

Did a quick sketch of a Toucat in my art class earlier. I was supposed to be going gestural drawings of trees but I was feeling especially tired so I sketched this really quick to wake up my mind a bit. I actually really like how this turned out, wouldn't mind turning it into a finished drawing sometime.






(also if anyone wants to draw this character feel free! I would love to see other people's drawings! just please don't claim it as your own design.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

so FINALLY the fair has ended and I've been able to get back to doing some drawing that I want to do. here is a drawing of a character I created when I was in 5th-6th grade. originally a fakemon but I later turned him into an OC (I mean he is an OC after all).

his name is Flynn and he's... a cat I guess? I think I originally intended him to have a longer body like a ferret but I think he looks more like a cat. his original typing was fire/fighting. his tail is drawn in such a way that it looks like fire.






Spoiler: original drawing so yall can see how much i improved in 10 years uwu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so FINALLY the fair has ended and I've been able to get back to doing some drawing that I want to do. here is a drawing of a character I created when I was in 5th-6th grade. originally a fakemon but I later turned him into an OC (I mean he is an OC after all).
> 
> his name is Flynn and he's... a cat I guess? I think I originally intended him to have a longer body like a ferret but I think he looks more like a cat. his original typing was fire/fighting. his tail is drawn in such a way that it looks like fire.
> 
> ...


What the heck? This is beautiful! If I'm using the art terms correctly, the analogous colours (that are next to each other in the colour wheel) which are red, orange, and yellow in this case, is just beautiful. Nothing overwhelming in my opinion and you kept the colour palettes simple. The fluffiness of your character makes me want to hug him if I could.

I do have a few OCs I came up with but I'm not willing to share it not because I thought it would look bad, but because of someone that could just steal my work and claim it as their own. Fun fact: I'm planning to use my OCs to create a cartoon show someday. It's a dream of mine.

In your old drawing of Flynn, what was he holding in his hand? As for the rope on his head (idk what it's called sorry), what does it mean? It's just really nice to see improvements over the years. I can't believe this post was made back in September, so you should make more!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2021)

just finished new art of my character Azulo, I like this a ton more than my previous art from two years ago. I also tried out some new techniques such as changing the color of the lineart and also the white outline so he stands out more easily against the bg. also I finally put a bg on one of my drawings lol 





I've been indirectly studying anthro anatomy a lot the last few months so I'm really happy that I could make his face and ears more anatomically correct 


Spoiler:  old drawing



From August 2018:





If you really wanna go back, here is a drawing from Jan 25th 2013:




my style has changed a bit but the older drawing is actually still one of my favorite drawings from my old Flipnote Studio days 





also I'm finally gonna get around to answering Shellzilla's post on here, I'm slow as hecc lol


Shellzilla said:


> What the heck? This is beautiful! If I'm using the art terms correctly, the analogous colours (that are next to each other in the colour wheel) which are red, orange, and yellow in this case, is just beautiful. Nothing overwhelming in my opinion and you kept the colour palettes simple. The fluffiness of your character makes me want to hug him if I could.
> 
> I do have a few OCs I came up with but I'm not willing to share it not because I thought it would look bad, but because of someone that could just steal my work and claim it as their own. Fun fact: I'm planning to use my OCs to create a cartoon show someday. It's a dream of mine.
> 
> In your old drawing of Flynn, what was he holding in his hand? As for the rope on his head (idk what it's called sorry), what does it mean? It's just really nice to see improvements over the years. I can't believe this post was made back in September, so you should make more!


ty for the compliments!! I bet if you could hug Flynn he would be really warm and fuzzy, since he's of the fire elemental type 
also cool to hear you have your own OCs! if you're comfortable sharing them w me I'd like to see them sometime!

as for the original Flynn drawing, he actually just had star patterns on his palms, hence why I removed it later. as for his head band, I think those are Chinese letters representing different elements but it's been well over a decade so I can't really remember. I also removed that, I like the plain headband more.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just finished new art of my character Azulo, I like this a ton more than my previous art from two years ago. I also tried out some new techniques such as changing the color of the lineart and also the white outline so he stands out more easily against the bg. also I finally put a bg on one of my drawings lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome! Don't feel bad for being slow to reply to me lol.

As for the new art for your other OC, can I just say that you really need to put your creations out there? They all look like they could be made into plushies and if you know someone who can do that, why not have them try that? At least then you can actually snuggle with your OCs lol. By the way, is their name supposed to be a pun of the colour blue in Spanish since your OC is blue? If so, that's pretty clever! If not, that's on me hehe. As for my own, I'll just message you since this is your art thread. I don't want to take people's attention away from your art. 

My question is, how did you do the white outline to separate your character and the background? Are there tricks or is it just simply erasing on the background layer?

By the way that flipnote drawing is just lovely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> You're welcome! Don't feel bad for being slow to reply to me lol.
> 
> As for the new art for your other OC, can I just say that you really need to put your creations out there? They all look like they could be made into plushies and if you know someone who can do that, why not have them try that? At least then you can actually snuggle with your OCs lol. By the way, is their name supposed to be a pun of the colour blue in Spanish since your OC is blue? If so, that's pretty clever! If not, that's on me hehe. As for my own, I'll just message you since this is your art thread. I don't want to take people's attention away from your art.
> 
> ...


yes, his name is a pun on the Spanish word for blue (I was only 12 when I created this character so I was just a bit uncreative w the name lol, but oh well I've still kept it this whole time). I personally would actually love to learn how to make plushies so if I ever get into that I'll def try making my own patterns for my OCs, I think if I commissioned someone to do it they would prob charge me out the nose lol 

for the bg I had to do some research since I'm still relatively new to Medibang. basically you select the outside of the drawing, invert it, and then "create a boundary" where you can choose which side of the selection (I did the inside so the outline would be on the outside of the drawing subject), how thick it is, and what color it is. I'm definitely gonna be using that feature a lot more in my next drawings 

and I'm glad you like the Flipnote drawing! I actually have a TON of drawings that I did on there between 2011-2015 and while most of them have been uploaded to Toyhou.se, some of them I can't see rn cause I lost my DSi for like the 5th time :,,,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

I apologize for not uploading anything here in forever. I've been horrifically busy with schoolwork and I really don't have any energy or motivation to draw. I have done a few very small drawings (took less than 5 min per drawing) that I can share, and as well I'd like to share the drawings that belong in a "set" with the Thwomp drawing I'm currently using as my avatar! :>

so here's the first quick set of drawings, I call them my "German Eevees" because they were all drawn in my German class notes.















I'm particularly happy with the Flareon and Glaceon, the other two are...... okay lol.
(also I know in the Glaceon pic I wrote "der Mann" instead of "den Mann" I've been having a lot of trouble focusing this semester so I make mistakes frequently. no need to point them out)


and here are all my drawings of Super Mario characters in Flipnote Studio 3D. they all have the dates written in the bottom left corner, most of them were drawn in 2015 but some were drawn in 2017.










Left to Right: a Thwomp, Wario and Waluigi as cats (my greatest masterpiece), and a Spindel











Left to Right: a Fire Chomp (drawn 4-20-17), a Yoshi doll, and a Dry Bones (my most liked pic on DeviantArt lol)











Left to Right: the Chomp King (a character I created), a Bomb Boo, and a SM64 style Tox Box











Left to Right: a pic I drew celebrating the announcement of SMO (3-17-17), a Skeeter, and a sleeping Piranha Plant











Left to Right: some Ninjis, a Bob-omb, and a Banzai Bill


anyways I figured I would just share these drawings w you guys, hope yall love them as much as I do ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2021)

I did a drawing in the original Flipnote Studio on my DSiXL for the first time since at least 2013. I've done a few minor drawings on my smaller DSi, though even that's been since like 2018. it's hard to draw without being able to zoom but I still like how this turned out 

I drew a Hisuian Growlithe from Pokemon Legends: Arceus! my favorite Pokemon is Arcanine so as soon as I saw the new trailer earlier and saw this guy I just had to draw him ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2021)

saw a video of someone putting regular glasses on Petri, showing off her actual eyes. she definitely earned the snooty personality, she works that mascara 


Spoiler: big gasp









so anyways I had to draw her, I really like how it turned out ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2021)

tomorrow I want to upload all my Inktober 2021 drawings but for now I'll go ahead and share the full-art version of my avatar ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2021)

just finished this simple illustration of my two cat OCs, Stevie and Bug 





they're both boys, Stevie is a Norwegian Forest Cat and Bug is a Turkish Van. the latter I named after the nickname that my mom has been calling me my whole life ☺
they're both around the same age though Bug is slightly younger. as such he's adventurous, optimistic, and somewhat mischievous. Stevie is much more reserved and merely goes along with Bug's shenanigans. they're a dynamic duo 


edit: made the image bigger <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2021)

I couldn't resist drawing them again in a more interesting pose lol, I have the lineart *kinda* done (I'm gonna trace over it again and clean up the lines).




they're exploring a cave :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm finally getting around to uploading my Inktober drawings lol 
I ended up not doing a drawing every day because I got to a point where I was too tired to draw any more, but the pieces I did make are pretty great! Every drawing here is an original character of mine (except Rowan and Leonardo obv), please don't steal them! I'll put them all below and discuss who they are, why I chose them, and what technique I practiced with them!
[excluded from this list is a commission I did for Shellzilla, he wanted to keep it private so I want to respect his wishes!]


first up, drawings of two OCs I created when I was probably about 10-11 yrs, Toby and Petunia. as is the case now I was a big fan of Super Mario as a kid so I made a few characters that would exist within that universe. I may end up redesigning Toby later so he looks more original (aka change the hat lol) but I like Petunia's design.
neither have been drawn at all in teh last four or so years, they really needed some new art. I practiced a few things here, like a new shading technique, hand positions, clothing folds, and of course feline form  I really like how they turned out!









Spoiler: older drawings for comparison






Spoiler: toby



This one was drawn in early 2013, honestly not bad but not great either ^^;









Spoiler: petunia



originally a lineart done on paper (prob done in 2013 or so), converted to and colored in Flipnote Studio 3D. this was the first time I actually colored her and it was really difficult to get it right with the limited color pallete in FS3DS.











next is a drawing of Michael, a chipmunk I created back in like 2009 who was originally based on the Alvin & the Chipmunks franchise but now he's just kinda my own character. I hadn't drawn him in about 6 years so I really just wanted to give him some new art. I consider this his "final" design after messing around with it for forever.
practiced some more anatomy/poses and clothes stuff but I generally wanted to have fun with this one 






Spoiler: older drawing



guys I might need you to look away-- OTL








next, a drawing idea that randomly popped up in my head one day and I had to draw... don't ask lol. I practiced muscle anatomy in this one, it was a wild ride. I also practiced lighting and shading!






next is one of my favorite OCs I've created, Espunimbus. she was originally conceived in 2011 as a Pokemon idea, a (100% female) flying/psychic type creature that lives among the clouds and can sense changes in the atmpsohere with her ribbons. now she's just an OC of mine, I don't consider her a Pokemon anymore but I do still write her as having elemental powers.
I used this opportunity to practice this creature's anatomy since it's changed a lot over the years. I also practiced foreshortening since that's something I struggle with a lot, I like how it looks here. also the colors were fun!






Spoiler: older drawing



first drawing I ever did of Espunimbus, this is def a product of early 2010s culture lol








next is perhaps my favorite drawing I've done this year, a two-part drawing of my leopard plushies Clarinda and Misty! I got them a few months and they're among my favorite plushies I've ever had. so of course I had to draw them! along with their respective eggies of course~
This was a lot of shading and also a technique I used to draw two characters using the same base sketch. also their colors were fun to play around with ☺ I attempted coloring the outline and I love how it turned out, really makes the colors pop! also also I've never drawn a cat that looked really big-cat-esque so this was good practice for that.






Spoiler: actual plushies for ref



I'm sure a lot of you have seen these two by now, I can't stop talking about them lol. Clarinda is a strawberry clouded leopard and Misty is an Icy Mist Leopard, both Webkinz! :>








next I did another drawing of a plushie I got around the same time I got the above two, Alex the red fox! I honestly didn't practice anything new here, applied similar techniques from rpevious drawings like foreshortening. also messed around with the anatomy a bit, like making his paws tiny. :3






Spoiler: plushie for ref



he's also one of my favorite babs 








next is another fakemon that needed some new art, Vertanu. it has an evolution called Floraccoon which I came up with back in 2009-2010, and this pre-evolution was created around 2013. Honestly think the white should be slightly more green or tan colored but it's fine! I like how this turned out a lot 
I mainly practiced shading here, since I was trying to get the colors right (this is the first time I drew it in full color since 2013 oof)






Spoiler: original drawing



this was the original concept, the only thing I really changed was the leaf on its belly.








now this next one is prob the one I'm most proud of in terms of my improvement/practice. this is yet another fakemon, a fighting-type eeveelution named Brawleon which I created in late 2016. the main thing here was practicing poses and foreshortening. I actually didn't use any kind of reference for this drawing, and I'm really proud of the pose. the arm is a bit off around the shoulder but I mean other than that! I like how this turned out!






Spoiler: older drawing



this isn't the original drawing (og was pretty bland) but this one was drawn about four years ago. not a lot has changed in terms of my drawing ability bc I haven't practiced a ton but the new one does look better in terms of anatomy.








next is a simple drawing I did of one of my human OCs, Oliver. he started out as a mii on Tomodachi Life in 2019 and he was always my favorite out of all of them.
I'm... not gonna lie I didn't do much with this one. I think at this point I was feeling the burn lol. but I still like how this turned out  I'd never actually drawn him before so I just wanted to get _something_ out so I could use it for future reference. I did practice drawing his clothes and also just general human form. hopefully later I can draw something more impressive than this lol.






and finally, my last Inktober drawing before I basically collapsed from exhaustion lol. the focus here is my OC Arcanum, an alien creature I created in 2015. I drew it confronting my golden retriever Sunny to show its size. I haven't drawn this character in quite a while so I had an itch to draw it again.
most of my practice here went to anatomy, especially with the dog lol. i wanted to rpactice the creature's anatomy too since it's unique compared to most four-legged creatures.






Spoiler: older drawing



this is actually two older drawings, one from 2015 and one from 2019. the first one is pretty weird lol









did you stick around til the end? good for you! have a cake 
for real though, hope yall enjoy my many drawings. I haven't been able to draw this much in a while and it feels nice. I've gotten quite a few done since October and I'm actually working on a piece right now (not the sketch of the cats in the post above, something different). hoping to keep practicing my technique and improving my art!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm finally getting around to uploading my Inktober drawings lol
> I ended up not doing a drawing every day because I got to a point where I was too tired to draw any more, but the pieces I did make are pretty great! Every drawing here is an original character of mine (except Rowan and Leonardo obv), please don't steal them! I'll put them all below and discuss who they are, why I chose them, and what technique I practiced with them!
> [excluded from this list is a commission I did for Shellzilla, he wanted to keep it private so I want to respect his wishes!]
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, these are all amazing, but I especially love Toby and Petunia!  They are _so cute_. I would 100% play a game featuring Toby and Petunia!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

it's been a while since I've really drawn anything _but_ I have a few ideas for upcoming drawings so they will arrive soon!

meanwhile I'm gonna go ahead and upload my Secret Santa drawing I did for @/princess.looking.for.frog of her OC Metog! this is one of the trickiest drawings I've done in a while bc there's so much detail!! but I really enjoyed drawing her a lot ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

first drawing of 2022, yay!! I wanted to redraw a suuuuuper old OC of mine that I happened to find a cruddy drawing of on an SD card. the original design was made in April of 2011, for context. I'm really pleased with how the new one came out, in design and color ☺
I wanted to practice shading with more vibrant and congruent colors (I use Lisa Frank's art as inspiration a lot) and after messing around a bunch with the color palette I found something that works, thank goodness! 

this is Starla, a supreme and mysterious celestial being. she's a siberian husky and is one of my few agender characters (feminine agender, to be exact, or I suppose demigirl would work too. I refer to Starla as they/them or she/her). I haven't quite had a chance to develop a personality for her but I hope to do that soon.







Spoiler: original design








I didn't design the dog itself, just the "armor" that she's wearing and the color. this was drawn in the original Flipnote Studio on DSi so I had a super limited color palette, but I think I did a pretty good job translating that in my new drawing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

no new drawings yet but I wanted to let you all know to go follow me over on Instagram! I made a new account today specifically for posting art so I hope you guys will check it out ☺


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> no new drawings yet but I wanted to let you all know to go follow me over on Instagram! I made a new account today specifically for posting art so I hope you guys will check it out ☺



i’m, like, two days late, but i’m literally sprinting over to instagram rn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2022)

gonna go ahead and post these now so I have records of them :>

my entry for the valentines art forum event:




this is the first time I've ever actually drawn Sterling and I'm really happy with how he turned out 


and the avatar that I made for @/Sophie23:




I'm quite pleased with this but I think it kinda shows how drawing people isn't really my strong suit lol. I prefer drawing animals and I'm really happy with how Maple turned out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm back with more Flipnote Studio 3D drawings! a _lot_ more to be exact. I went on here to look at my old drawing of cat Waluigi and I found so many drawings that I forgot to share before, so here they all are!

feel free to skip this post, these drawings are pretty old (most made between 2015-17) and they don't entirely represent my art style nowadays 



Spoiler: lots of pics



first, here are some more Super Mario drawings. idk why I said before that those were all the ones I had, because I made a ton of drawings of Super Mario stuff on my 3DS. I won't share all of them, but here are the rest of my favorites:







Wario and Waluigi in cat suits (again, i forgot I drew them more than once lol) and Yoshi eating a berry







the whomp king (one of my favorite bosses in the series lmao) and a whimp who is supposed to be an OC of mine







a flaming fire flower and Mario riding on a Fwoosh, a throwback to Mario's Rainbow Castle in MP1







a peepa that I drew to look like the Snapchat logo, and a peepa being scared off by Mario's light box from 3D World







a grindel and a Chill Bully attempting to poke Mario with his singular horn




finally, a somewhat decent high-quality drawing I did which....... I'm okay with lol.


next, a few Animal Crossing characters/villagers:







Leopold (aka my favorite villager ever) and Meow with Bow







Bangle and Rolf (my favorite tigers)







Cole and Doc (two of my favorite rabbits)







Zucker and Filbert (awesome and lovely boys)







Goldie and Chief







Apollo and Tangy







Rowan, and Garlic (my WW player) and Octavian high-fiving each other







a drawing of Tristin and his alter-ego (I forgot I had this drawing, and it's somewhat unfinished as I forgot to draw the pupils of the Tristin on the left lol whoops), and what I can only assume is Marco catching a horned dynastid

next, here's some Pokemon:







Shirami (a fakemon by Pequdark-Velvet on DeviantArt) and Arcanine







Flareon and a little girl dressed as flareon







Lugia and Chespin drawn in a chibi style


lastly, a few OCs and some other random drawings:







a drawing of the GCN and N64 logos (I think this was back when my friend and I had an ongoing dispute about whether the gamecube or N64 was better) and a cruddy Enterprise D







VW hippie vans, one drawn in yellow and white and the other one in rainbow (aka if I ever get one that's how I'm painting it lol)







a decent drawing of an older VW Beetle, and a really crappy joke drawing of a Beetle (the joke being that older VWs don't have a radiator, they're air-cooled)







two drawings of the same character, an OC of mine named Alia







an unfinished drawing of a griffin and a cute fox I drew right after I watched Zootopia for the first time



I have some hilarious AC comics to share but I'm gonna put them into a separate post, so until then just enjoy these drawings


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

now onto part 2, let me explain what's going on a bit here. so back in 2015-16 I made a flipnote called "The Many Misadventures of Marco" which chronicles my Gamecube player Marco's experiences in ranter (my very first AC town ever). I love the dialogue in the original Animal Crossing so I made this flipnote so I could draw along with the dialogue.
most of the dialogue is not accompanied by art, and some art pieces are unfinished, but there are quite a few finished ones and I'll share them here!



Spoiler: putting these in a spoiler bc there's a lot lol



story 1: bob's handkerchief





























story 2: hector's glasses-case



















story 3: tiara's gyroids






















story 4: stupid fish














[insert unfinished drawing of marco holding a coelacanth]

story 5: rolf and the fish



















story 6: harvest moon

















story 7: marco meets gracie















story 8: balloon present!


























story 9: marco meets kapp'n





























story 9: pink's igloo



















story 10: nook's password


























miscellaneous drawings:








pardon my bad handwriting, it's already not great and writing on the 3DS screen makes it look worse than normal lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

finally finished my first drawing project in Clip Studio Paint with my Wacom tablet and I'm very pleasantly surprised! not only does it look a lot better than I thought it would, it actually looks amazing??? I've come such a long way from doing digital art in Flipnote Studio on my DSi wow 






I had to draw Waluigi as a furry in a cat suit in HQ and he's lookin heckin good lol  

I was working on a drawing in Medibang but I may import the coloring and lineart into CSP and do the shading there. this app is leaps ahead of Medibang and I can never go back


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> finally finished my first drawing project in Clip Studio Paint with my Wacom tablet and I'm very pleasantly surprised! not only does it look a lot better than I thought it would, it actually looks amazing??? I've come such a long way from doing digital art in Flipnote Studio on my DSi wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can’t decide what i love more — the artwork itself, your art skills as a whole (you’re so talented i s2g) or the “me-WAH!” lol. this really does look amazing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

xara said:


> i can’t decide what i love more — the artwork itself, your art skills as a whole (you’re so talented i s2g) or the “me-WAH!” lol. this really does look amazing!


ty xara, that means the world to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

I drew the new generation 9 grass starter pokemon Sprigatito  






edit: I think I may have made the eyes too small but oh well ^^;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2022)

honestly I don't think I have the mental energy to take on shading this project so I'm just gonna post it as-is cause I'm still quite proud of how it looks 




this is the first time in like over two years I've drawn my Toucat (oof) but this is also the first time I've drawn one in a different color! did you know that this OC comes in all different colors? the rainbow one is the one I draw most often but they come in basically all color combos. I should draw a bunch of them together sometime.
(also yes the other cat is bi lmao)

so anyways yeah, ik it's a bit underwhelming cause it's just lineart and flat color but it's still nice to look at. I'm very pleased with my perspective work here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

GUYS I'M SO PROUD OF THIS ONE AHAHHHH ;0;





I haven't drawn that shy guy character in like 6 years oof


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

did a drawing of an Animal Crossing OC for @/Sheep Villager for the "Draw The User Above You" thread, and I'm really happy with the turnout. especially since I started and finished it in one day! it usually takes me at least a few days to do an art piece but this one was nice and quick 







Spoiler:  this is the ref I was given


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> did a drawing of an Animal Crossing OC for @/Sheep Villager for the "Draw The User Above You" thread, and I'm really happy with the turnout. especially since I started and finished it in one day! it usually takes me at least a few days to do an art piece but this one was nice and quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't want to derail/confuse the thread this was in so posting here but oh gosh! Thank you so much! They turned out spectacular, I love the vibes. I was really excited when I saw you claimed since you have such a fun art style and I had a feeling it'd work perfectly with my clown. I was definitely right with that feeling!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

yall I've absolutely been on a roll with these art pieces 

I have two to share today! first is a commission I did for @/BrokenSanity of their five OCs. I had a lot of fun drawing them and interpreting their personalities/design! I surprisingly only took about 3-4 hours total to fully do this, idk how I've managed to work so fast recently but it's been great.






second is a drawing that took me less than two hours to do (started and finished it this evening). I really wanted to do a redesign of Marco, an OC which I created literally right around the same time I joined this forum lol. I wasn't really a fan of his old design, so I made him look more like the animal which he seemed to resemble, which is an axolotl. I had to use a few refs to come up with this design but I'm really happy with it 






Spoiler: his original design



this is kind of a big oof 







also in case you're wondering, his original design is based on a chibi salamence I saw once, and I tried to draw it with Mario's nose/mustache and the red/white colors. basically it was drawn as a joke, and I decided later to make him into an OC because I thought the design was hilarious. by some chance he looked like an actual animal (I didn't know what an axolotl was when I was a kid despite knowing about Dr Shrunk lol) so I'm glad I was able to use that as a ref to improve his design.


also not pictured in the spoiler above but he used to wear Mario-esque gloves _and_ boots, bruh that made me want to 
so instead I gave him these cute little red hands and feet and I absolutely adore them omg 


okay I'm off to bed now~


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 10, 2022)

Stop why you make Marco even cuter


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2022)

I know I'm on hiatus but I really want to share this drawing I just finished. it's of one of my OCs, Maxwell, who's actually a relatively recent OC (since most of mine were made in like 2008-2012). I haven't drawn him since like early 2016 so here he is!! 




I think I'm getting better at drawing poses/hands lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 14, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I'm on hiatus but I really want to share this drawing I just finished. it's of one of my OCs, Maxwell, who's actually a relatively recent OC (since most of mine were made in like 2008-2012). I haven't drawn him since like early 2016 so here he is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the use of a textured brush for shading and highlighting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I really love the use of a textured brush for shading and highlighting.


thank you, glad to hear!! I've always been a big fan of texture in art (I really like the works of Van Gogh because of his use of texture) so I like to use that a lot in my artwork


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2022)

finished another one!! I'm really on a roll 

since I was looking back at the two Super Mario fanfics I wrote in 2012-2013 (they're awful lol, though the premise of both of them is pretty interesting and I may try to rewrite them later) I wanted to recreate one of the scenes in a drawing. this features three FCs of mine, from left to right their names are Goldeneye (in case you're wondering, yes he's named after James Bond lol), Brickred, and Shadow. all three are whimps (in case you've never played SMG2, they're basically a baby whomp lol, not quite as terrifying as their older bretheren). I've only drawn Goldeneye one time in Flipnote Studio 3D, and I've never drawn the other two, so this was a fun experience!




here's the story: a small chain chomp wandered into the fortress (how it got past the guards is beyond me but anyways) and it quickly became attached to Shadow. they were hesitant to keep it since they didn't want to start any trouble with the Chomp King (another one of my FCs) but they figured he might not notice that one of his troops was gone. Shadow convinced the king of the fortress to let him keep it, and he and the chain chomp quickly became best friends. Goldeneye and Brickred are the main troops of the fortress and like Shadow they had also never seen a chain chomp before, though _unlike_ Shadow, who was more open and welcoming, they were a bit freaked out by its large jagged teeth and it startled them. they soon realized, however, that the small chain chomp wouldn't hurt them. 



anyways I have lots to do tomorrow so I'm off to bed~


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 28, 2022)

You’re art is so amazing!  I really love the Sprigatito one and the Shy Guy one especially, though all are really wonderful!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 28, 2022)

I just wanted to pop in and say that your artwork is fantastical.  Keep it up, I can't wait to see more!! ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> You’re art is so amazing!  I really love the Sprigatito one and the Shy Guy one especially, though all are really wonderful!





ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that your artwork is fantastical.  Keep it up, I can't wait to see more!! ^^


thank you guys so much, your comments mean a lot to me!!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 28, 2022)

I love your art style!! I’ll be following this thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2022)

this is perhaps the most ambitious drawing I've done since at least 2017 and holy wow I'm so happy with how it turned out!!  
I really wanted to work on lighting/shading and I wanted to do an evening/night setting which I don't believe I've ever done before. lighting was tricky of course but it looks fantastic and sjdkfsjdkjfhsk I love it so muchhh 





I also wanted an excuse to draw Cole as well as Daniel wearing his foxtail dress lol, they're so cute


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 31, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this is perhaps the most ambitious drawing I've done since at least 2017 and holy wow I'm so happy with how it turned out!!
> I really wanted to work on lighting/shading and I wanted to do an evening/night setting which I don't believe I've ever done before. lighting was tricky of course but it looks fantastic and sjdkfsjdkjfhsk I love it so muchhh
> 
> 
> ...



This is so adorable!  I love how you drew Cole; Daniel looks wonderful too! I love his expression! The trees look gorgeous and their outfits are beautiful as well . You did a fantastic job!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

wow I don't think I've cranked out a new art piece faster in my life lol

I wanted to draw Kirby and Irene (the pink shy guy) together in honor of the newly dedicated Kirby Tree Forums


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

^ Oh my gosh, that is too cute. I love it so much.


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wow I don't think I've cranked out a new art piece faster in my life lol
> 
> I wanted to draw Kirby and Irene (the pink shy guy) together in honor of the newly dedicated Kirby Tree Forums


literally flailing about rn since your art is so good that i don’t know how to react LOL. your art style never fails to leave my jaw on the floor... it’s so good.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2022)

Can I just say that your art has improved so so much over the past few years?! Like wow, the difference is amazing! I love your art style and art you make friendo, keep up the good work ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

my half of an art trade I did with @/LittleMissPanda! really happy with this one, her OC Lil Ears was very fun and relaxing to draw  
he's chillin w a little froggy by a pond on a nice sunny day <333


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my half of an art trade I did with @/LittleMissPanda! really happy with this one, her OC Lil Ears was very fun and relaxing to draw
> he's chillin w a little froggy by a pond on a nice sunny day <333



This is incredible! And so adorable!  You did a wonderful job!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

extra post today, I just wanted to share a few pieces of unfinished art from Medibang that I like. I likely won't finish most of these since my art has improved quite a bit in the last few months, but I figured they would be fun to look at regardless.


Spoiler: old drawings



this one was last edited on Jan 18th 2022. it's a drawing of two of my plushies turned into OCs, Fluffykinz the calico and Marley the golden retriever. I actually may go back to this one and either use the sketch to do new lineart or just draw a new sketch. I really like how this one was going, especially since I've never drawn these two before.





--------------------------------------
this one was last edited December 7th 2021. more plushies turned OCs, this is Alex and Evelynn, both red foxes. I've actually drawn Alex before, but here he's anthro instead of purely animal-like. I imagine that he has a crush on Evelynn and can't fess up, even though she secretly knows about it.  (and yes I was gonna draw Evelynn wearing the foxtail dress lol)
I may redo this one later, it's def gonna need a new lineart but I may just stick to the base sketch.




--------------------------------------
this one was drawn on Nov 30th 2021. I think my depression was particularly hitting me this day, and I really wanted to draw but this was all I could get out 




--------------------------------------
this was drawn on Nov 16th 2021. just a bunch of random Super Mario enemies. they look pretty awful lmao.




--------------------------------------
this one was drawn on Nov 15th 2021. I'm not sure if this was supposed to be a particular character or if I just felt like drawing a fox. I may have been trying to come up with a fox villager for Animal Crossing, given the body style.




--------------------------------------
this one was last edited on July 15th 2021. yet another plushie, this is Sylva the raccoon. I've had this plushie since July 2009 so she's very special to me, and I like to think that she's a mother figure for all the others. I was gonna draw her with her husband Maury but I ended up not finishing this. I may actually redraw this in CSP, I really like how it was going.




--------------------------------------
last one, this was last edited on Dec 15th 2020. this is Comet, one of my OCs. I think I was unhappy with the lineart but I do like the drawing. if I draw him again later I'll probably just do a new sketch/pose.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

^ Those sketches are so awesome!! I particularly love the AC-style fox, I would love to have fox villagers in the next game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

this might actually be the most beautiful thing I've ever drawn 





In case anyone is wondering, this is a drawing of one of my OCs Celeste, whom I haven't drawn since 2017!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this might actually be the most beautiful thing I've ever drawn


Aaaah, it's gorgeous! The hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this might actually be the most beautiful thing I've ever drawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so gorgeous!  Your character is so cute! I really think the rings around the tail make a nice touch and really goes well with the theme.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this might actually be the most beautiful thing I've ever drawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the background is basically the Aurora Sky. I’m not sure if that was intended, but it looks beautiful!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

did a more simple drawing today since I'm feeling kinda tired. I wanted to do a re-draw of a older drawing I did of one of my favorite Animal Crossing villagers, Bangle! I originally drew her in July of 2017, and here she is again almost 5 years later!







Spoiler: extra comparison!



here are the two drawings side by side. really puts into perspective how much an art style can be improved within a few years!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2022)

I am constantly cutified by your drawings and it makes me squeal internally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm back after having a week of being tired literally nonstop lol. it's funny bc I started this last night when I was still tired, and when i started working on it again this morning I had to fix so many things bc I hated what tired me did to this drawing  

anyways, here are two more characters which have been needing art forever, not even exaggerating. Solmew is a character which I created sometime in 2011 and I haven't drawn him since 2013. the other character is one I just came up with recently to be his counterpart. both are males, and they are in fact a couple <33 they both have quite different character dynamics; Solmew is very energetic, loud, and protective of his friends, and Lumew is quiet, empathetic, and insightful. they balance each other out and their relationship works really well because of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2022)

wanted to do a silly drawing just for fun, so to prepare for an upcoming drawing idea I drew a bunch of snifits! these guys are one of my absolute favorite Super Mario enemies, prob my third fav behind chain chomps and thwomp/whomp, so they're pretty special lads! I wanted to draw a bunch of them to practice. they look pretty decent actually!




(also the one that isn't colored in is one I tried to draw within 30 seconds. finished him in 27 seconds but he's not particularly happy about it lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

I will be leaving early tomorrow morning to visit my grandma for easter and I'm not sure if I'll have time to draw any more between now and when I leave, so I'll go ahead and upload a few things now! (any new stuff will likely come on Tuesday or later, though I may bring my sketchbook with me a draw a few doodles while I'm gone!)

first, here is a drawing I did for @/Warrior of Pompompurin and Macaroon! this is the first time I've drawn either of them and it only took a little over an hour and a half to do this whole thing so I'm quite proud of it 
they're eating muffins and enjoying a nice spring day~





and then I just want to post this here for future reference, the drawing I made to celebrate me getting the final boss feather! I like this one a lot lol, it's another silly drawing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

(I wanted to wait until the egg hunt ended to post this, because I referenced it in this drawing sheet!)

on my way to my grandma's house on Saturday, it was a 2.5 hour car ride so I decided to do some doodles to pass the time. about half were done on the way there, and half on the way back home. I remembered making a few collage drawings of super mario characters when I was 12-13 years old, and I wanted to do a new collage sheet! I also wanted to see how well I could draw in a car (answer: ...okay lol). 

I think I got better the more characters I drew, mostly bc I was trying to get my bearings after not having drawn traditionally for about a year (minus the drawing I did of Sterling for the Valentines art contest). and this wasn't meant to be a serious project anyways, I wanted to have fun with it and just go with the flow. it was a great time, I might do more drawings like this soon!

this sheet contains a few fan characters of mine, including the wonderful Molly Koopa! this is the first time I've had the pleasure of drawing her and I think I'm pretty content with her design!

also these were all drawn from memory. some look great, some... not so much. but I'm pretty proud of it lol 






Spoiler: context for potential burning questions



- I drew the Bomb Boo in the top left first because back in 2012 I did a drawing of a Bomb Boo in a car and it looked really bad, so I wanted to try again. he doesn't look much better this time around.

- what is happy-sad-serious-mad man, you might ask? this is an "emoticon" which I drew in a sketchbook years and years ago, in which you look at the face and he is portraying a certain mood depending on how you look at it. I know it's stupid but I thought about it and I had to draw it again lol.

- after discovering the answer to the mirror during the egg hunt was, in fact, a Pokey, I was in hysterics. I somehow didn't get it right away and I'm ashamed of myself since I, a well-established super mario fanboy, should recognize a pokey anywhere! so I had to draw one, haunting people dreams, as he does.

- I had the idea to draw some goombas but I wanted to draw someone trying to pose as a goomba, so I drew Kirby. figured it was fitting since I've become more interested in Kirby ever since The Forgotten Land released!

- yes, that is in fact a tanooki Conkdor. he's just vibing. also I just realized I forgot his shell and now I'm big sad


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> (I wanted to wait until the egg hunt ended to post this, because I referenced it in this drawing sheet!)
> 
> on my way to my grandma's house on Saturday, it was a 2.5 hour car ride so I decided to do some doodles to pass the time. about half were done on the way there, and half on the way back home. I remembered making a few collage drawings of super mario characters when I was 12-13 years old, and I wanted to do a new collage sheet! I also wanted to see how well I could draw in a car (answer: ...okay lol).
> 
> ...


 
They ALL look great!  I think my favorite is the fat shy guy. You gave each one so much personality; I love that!  I honestly think this is a fantastic set of doodles  Again, I must tell you that you are so creative! I love how you wrote some things the characters are saying by them .


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 18, 2022)

Sorry to spam you with notifs, I just love your art!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2022)

I apologize for destroying your notifications haha. These doodles are cute and funny, especially the happy sad serious mad man!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)

I sketched this like a week and a half ago and I've been putting it off for some reason, yet I somehow managed to get all the line art, coloring, _and _shading done in one day! but anyways I mostly practiced shading in this one, I'm really happy with how it turned out  





this drawing is a reference to a flipnote I made with these two way back in 2011. it featured the song _"_Blessings" by Laura Story (the song which Crystal is singing here) and shows how Crystal appeared unto Aurora in her hour of need, and became a "guardian angel" to her. these two are inseparable, and they can often be found together.



Spoiler: original drawings for comparison



these were drawn in the flipnote I mentioned in 2011, they're supposed to be on the same screen together so just imagine them next to each other. I've obviously improved quite a bit since then  
just ignore the writing, I was kind of a dumb kid lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

this turned way more complicated than I originally intended it to lol BUT I'm very happy with how it turned out!!
I wanted to draw a new pic for my buying/selling thread since the last collectible I'm looking to buy is a rad feather! I drew my toucat OC with all the gradient feathers, she stumbled upon a rad feather and she would love to add it to her collection~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

finished a quickie, this character is based on an arcanine I had in my copy of Fire Red wayyyy back in 2010 (it was the very first pokemon game I ever played and arcanine was, and still is, my favorite). he really needed some new art so here he is, looking all preppy as he does :3







Spoiler: original character for ref










the one on the left is from late 2011, and the one on the right is from mid-2012. they're actually not too bad lol. also yes the one on the left was drawn on a white board, I briefly had one and I was obsessed with drawing on it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2022)

finally finished my definitive design for Molly Koopa and I'm very pleased with it! especially considering drawing koopas has never been a specialty of mine lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2022)

I love how colorful and bright your artwork is! Your art always brightens my day up both because of that and because of how amazing and creative they are . That’s wonderful that you finished your Molly Koopa design! It looks adorable! I had no idea you struggled drawing koopas since it looks so good!  I can’t wait to see what you draw next.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this turned way more complicated than I originally intended it to lol BUT I'm very happy with how it turned out!!
> I wanted to draw a new pic for my buying/selling thread since the last collectible I'm looking to buy is a rad feather! I drew my toucat OC with all the gradient feathers, she stumbled upon a rad feather and she would love to add it to her collection~


i first saw this in your tbt marketplace thread and immediately fell in love with it. your art style + rainbow colours = perfection.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

took a short break from drawing bc yay carpal tunnel :,,,,,,)
BUT I'm getting back into it now and this evening I just did a quick doodle of two Prongos, specifically the two from my fanfics, Spike and Zulo (i know their designs aren't super original lol). this is actually the first time I've ever drawn a prongo before, idk how. but I like how this turned out :~)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

I finally finished my reference sheet for Sterling and I'm very pleased with how it turned out! especially considering this is the first ref sheet I've ever made lol 




I didn't realize, when I bought this silver fox plush back in January, how special he would become to me. in a way he's become a reflection of how I see myself. he (as well as my thwomp plushie ofc) is my favorite plushie that I own now, and I take him everywhere I go. so making this character sheet really meant a lot to me, and I'm hoping I can use Sterling in more upcoming art pieces and commissions (and eventually, stories I write abt my plushies) 



Spoiler: pic of the two



two heckin good boys right here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

I really want to share a few doodles I've done for my buying thread bc they're just so great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

finished another drawing today! I honestly wasn't expecting to have it done before I went to be but here he is!




this is a character who has not yet appeared in one of my fanfics but I hope to use him at some point. he's kinda like a buddy-rival to Toby; Jamal wants to hate him but he just can't, so he often uses funny and/or ridiculous tactics to try to impede Toby's journeys.
you may also notice that his glasses are cracked. he's quite clumsy and tends to break his glasses often. it's a miracle he can even fly on a broom without crashing into something!

also quite proud of this one bc I'm honestly not very good at drawing magikoopas (I never drew them as a kid bc they always made me mad lmaooo) so yeah


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want to share a few doodles I've done for my buying thread bc they're just so great


Popsicle Thompo is so precious  This made me so happy seeing today! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2022)

me at 9am: I only have a small amount of lineart done, idk if I can get this whole thing done before I leave on Saturday morning.
me at almost 8pm: I have all the lineart done AND all the coloring done holy ****




now here's the big question: should I shade this drawing?  I'm leaning towards yes but I know that's gonna be like another 4 hours of work lol rip

edit: I've decided not to shade this bc I have other projects I want to work on, but I still think this is a great character ref sheet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> me at 9am: I only have a small amount of lineart done, idk if I can get this whole thing done before I leave on Saturday morning.
> me at almost 8pm: I have all the lineart done AND all the coloring done holy ****
> 
> 
> ...


This looks amazing! Wow! You should definitely do some shading.  Also, who is that character on the far right? It looks like they're blocking the door to the washroom lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This looks amazing! Wow! You should definitely do some shading.  Also, who is that character on the far right? It looks like they're blocking the door to the washroom lol.


I need to take a break from my computer bc I've been sitting here for like 10 hours lmaooo but yeah I'll definitely do shading tomorrow!!
also that's Allo, he's a wallop that I was gonna use in my fanfics years ago and never did for some reason. he's a big softie but he also likes to get in people's way, hence why he's blocking the door to the restroom. Jamal is not enthused


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2022)

two weeks later and I'm FINALLY back with a new piece of art!! 
I'm not even kidding, I started _and _finished this entire thing in one day. It took me a bit but I finally got into hyperfocus mode and just got it done lol!!

my poor gal Amelia was overdue for some new art (p sure last time I drew her was in 2017 OTL) so I did a re-draw of her 2017 art, aka the very first drawing I ever posted in this thread! It's amazing to see how far I've come, but I think I still have plenty of room for improvement and I can't wait to see where five more years takes me!!




I'm working on a drawing of her and Daniel (aka my OTP) right now, and since I haven't drawn her in almost 5 years I wanted to do this solo art before jumping into the new drawing. I fixed some proportions and designs, but I really needed to fix her hair bc it used to look like a cloud lol. her hair is naturally wavy/curly so it's a little tricky to draw, but I'm much happier with the way it looks now!

also I did another before-and-after if anyone would like to compare the two drawing directly! it's such a huge difference!!  


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)

guys I'm on a roll again!!  
I did the lineart, coloring, and shading all in one sitting and it only took me about 2 hours!! I think I'm becoming more efficient drawing with my current art style and so I'm able to get these out a lot more quickly than before.

so this is Caroline! she's a white poodle (based directly on my webkinz white poodle plush) and this is her wearing her signature dress. back during Halloween I made this dress for her as part of TBT's plushie costume contest and I really wanted to draw her wearing it. the design is based on a flamenco dress, which I've always thought were really beautiful dresses. I think I'm getting better at drawing dress forms, I really like the way this turned out (especially the petticoat)!






Spoiler: reference for comparison



this is the first time I had ever hand sewn an outfit for one of my plushies (I considered using my sewing machine but idk how to use one rip) and it took quite a long time but, for being my first outfit, I think it turned out pretty great!









she does have two sisters, a pink poodle and a black poodle. I'll have to draw them sometime too


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 29, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guys I'm on a roll again!!
> I did the lineart, coloring, and shading all in one sitting and it only took me about 2 hours!! I think I'm becoming more efficient drawing with my current art style and so I'm able to get these out a lot more quickly than before.
> 
> so this is Caroline! she's a white poodle (based directly on my webkinz white poodle plush) and this is her wearing her signature dress. back during Halloween I made this dress for her as part of TBT's plushie costume contest and I really wanted to draw her wearing it. the design is based on a flamenco dress, which I've always thought were really beautiful dresses. I think I'm getting better at drawing dress forms, I really like the way this turned out (especially the petticoat)!
> ...


Bugggg no way I have a white webkinz poodle too! 
Her dress is so prettyyyy
This art I can't- I don't deserve the honor of seeing this masterpiece


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

finished yet another drawing! I really am on a hot streak right now 

so these are two Animal Crossing OCs of mine whom are very special to me, Daniel and Amelia. the latter has never actually appeared in an AC game but the former is my New Leaf mayor. as a kid I decided one day that I wanted them to be a couple (I actually have written/started a fanfic about how they met) and ever since I've been enamored with drawing them together and seeing others draw them together.
thing is, I haven't drawn them in the same pic together since 2016?? I honestly can't believe it's been that long. but I wanted to do it again so here we are!

since I would like to start writing my own visual storybooks based on my fan/fics, I'll create a short story for this drawing!




After a long and tiring day of performing his mayoral duties, Daniel finally had some time to himself. Taking a quiet stroll around the town in the wee hours of the evening was always the best way to unwind. He walked to his favorite spot in the town: a small, open, grassy area with the perfect window to the wonders of the sky and the great beyond. As an aspiring astronomer, Daniel always appreciated having a wide open view of the stars. When he arrived to this spot, he noticed that Amelia had already made herself comfortable there, complete with a blanket, a plate of macarons, and a bottle of sparkling juice. She seemed to be expecting him.

"Oh, hey! There you are!" She patted the blanket with her hand. "How did the sports fair go?"

Daniel sat down on the blanket and sighed. "It went well! But despite the fact that I didn't participate myself, I'm absolutely tuckered out." He laughed, "I don't know how those jocks do it. Just watching them wears me out!"

"I know how those athletic events can be," Amelia agreed. "I like sports as much as the next guy, but sometimes the excitement and noise can be a bit much to handle. And I'm used to lots of noise, so I can't imagine how exhausted you must be."

"Yeah..." 

He took off his hat, sat it down on the blanket, and leaned back a bit with his eyes closed. She could tell that Daniel was exhausted, and even though he tried to maintain his positive and cheery attitude as usual, he desperately needed a rest.

"I hope I'm not intruding on your personal time."

He glanced over at her. "No, you're fine! I'm actually really enjoying the peace and quiet. Your presence is no bother." 

His modesty would never let him express anything more, but she could tell that he, very much so, appreciated her being there with him. Daniel always enjoyed his personal space, and he did spend much of his time in solitude, but he never turned down an opportunity to spend time with Amelia. He had a great deal of love for her, so while he would never admit it, her presence was always a source of comfort for him.

The sun started to go down, and a few stars peeked through the still glowing stratosphere. "Care to lie down?" Daniel turned around and noticed that Amelia was lying down beside him, munching on a macaron. He lay down as well, "Sure." He felt her gently grab his hand, and suddenly all of his stress melted away. The sky was a magnificent canvas of purples and yellows, occasionally masked with wispy clouds, and he felt as if he could soar among them. He wasn't thinking about the rowdiness of the town plaza or the competitive and energetic nature of his animal neighbors, rather a quiet present in which he could indulge in his love of nature and, of course, his best friend. 

As they laid there, listening to the soft sounds of flowing water from the river and gentle winds dancing with the trees and flowers, Daniel offered a sigh of relief, for all was well and peaceful once again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2022)

finished my next drawing, a signature I made for myself to use for pride month! I really love how this turned out and I'm so happy to be able to show off a few of my anthro OCs   




from left to right we have: Shy with the lesbian (wlw) flag, Arcy with the pan flag, Alia with the omni flag, Crocogator with the ace flag, Azulo with the gay (mlm) flag, and Maxwell with the bi flag!


I've set a pretty high standard for myself in terms of art-churn-out-rate so let's see how long it takes me to do the next one lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> finished my next drawing, a signature I made for myself to use for pride month! I really love how this turned out and I'm so happy to be able to show off a few of my anthro OCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh this makes me want to cry due to cuteness overload.  I'd hug them all if I could! Such a fantastic drawing! You should definitely put it in your sig.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)

did a quick drawing last night and added the finishing touches this morning, took me maybe 2 hours in total to do. I tried to draw without taking too long (aka trying not to be a perfectionist with my lines) and I like how it turned out! I decided not to do any shading for this one (save for the sky) because I'd like to start working on my bigger project today!

this is Maury, my Wild World player, with his best friend Ruby :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2022)

wanted to add some diversity to my anthro OC lineup so here are two new characters based on ideas which have been floating around in my head for a while :3




some info about them:
- Jen is a purpleish-brown deer who takes pride in her floofs and antlers. She is a transgirl (she/her) and is a lesbian. I created her with the idea that I would like to fit these criteria: 1. the character should be trans, 2. they should not be an animal with paws, and 3. they should have a darker fur color.
- Jen is actually somewhat shy and introverted. She has a decent amount of confidence in her appearance but she's not boastful. She does have quite a few friends though. Her favorite things are makeup, iced coffee, dancing, and cold nights. She's also happy doing whatever Kit is doing.

- Kit is a black and white raccoon. She is a demigirl (she/they) and is a sapphic ace. She's based on a character which I created when I was about 9 years old, simply named "White Tanooki" (though she wasn't actually a tanuki).
- Kit is much more outgoing and likes to tell people about how great Jen is and how much she loves her. She's somewhat insecure about her weight but she knows that Jen loves her regardless of her appearance, and that's all that matters. She's basically always the one who makes a first move. Her favorite things are watching action/thriller movies, puzzles, writing letters, and making smores.


I'm hoping to flesh them out more soon and maybe use them in some upcoming art pieces/stories


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

was really slow working on this earlier but then I got a lovely piece of art from @/King koopa and it gave me the motivation to start and finish this in one day! I wanted to make new art for my fakemon Lepidopteon (a bug-type eeveelution) whom I have not drawn since around May 2017. and I figured I would also draw Espunimbus cause she's cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2022)

now that the celebrating diversity contest is all done I want to upload my entry! I'm quite proud of this drawing! I learned how to use the glitter and sparkle tools and it adds so much detail and dimension to the dress 





I've been super busy this week (I'm a camp counselor for a music camp at my alma mater) but next week I should be able to start working on all my projects again, so that should be fun!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> now that the celebrating diversity contest is all done I want to upload my entry! I'm quite proud of this drawing! I learned how to use the glitter and sparkle tools and it adds so much detail and dimension to the dress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't get over how cute this drawing of Sterling is. If I could, I'd give him a big hug!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2022)

so after being MIA for like a month (bc my depression came back *sob*) I can somewhat confidently say that I'm getting back into drawing regularly! I have more ideas after this one so hopefully they go well!

this is a drawing of my four main fox OCs dressed up as the four Super Mario boyeeees. I was particularly excited to draw Sterling as Waluigi lol. The red fox is Alex, the arctic fox is Dakota, and the fennec fox is Sandy. This is the first time I've drawn Alex as an anthro character, and this is the first time I've ever drawn Dakota and Sandy! 





I think Sterling was supposed to bring the hats and he forgot, and ofc Sandy is always disgruntled about something so he's upset. Alex and Dakota didn't seem to mind though, they're having a blast in their new costumes 


I had this idea a few weeks ago and I honestly think it's kinda opened up a whole new world for me, where I could recreate artworks from different Super Mario games with these characters! I think that would be pretty fun! dunno when I would start doing it but I'll def keep it in my drawing ideas list :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm working on another piece rn but in the meantime I'll uploaded the secret santa art I made for @/LittleMissPanda earlier this week! I drew her three main OCs, Gnawty, Lil Ears, and Bounce. they were really fun to draw, especially as a loaf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2022)

a drawing requested by my ex, I no longer associate it with him but rather a general sense of blooming love


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

I decided I wanted to draw something today, and after tossing around a few ideas (one of which I actually would like to start very soon) I decided to draw two of my kacheek plushies, the starry one and the green one!  






so I don't actually play neopets at all, nor have I ever played it (I was a webkinz kid lol). but back in 2005 McDonalds had a bunch of neopets keychains included with happy meals, and one of the featured pets was the kacheek. I remember getting a green one as a kid and it was one of my favorite plushies I owned. I don't know what happened to that original one, but I recently decided that I wanted to collect the whole set of seven color variations, especially the starry one (that was the one my brother and I always wanted but never got). with this I've rediscovered my love for them and I am officially considering them part of my extensive plushie collection 


Spoiler: my army



once I have the blue one is over for all yall






I really want to give them names, but I'm gonna wait until I get my last one and I have all seven of them together  

also decided to try a slightly different shading method, I wantd to try cel shading with a watercolor-like brush. I think it works pretty well for my art style! I actually used to only do cel shading and I moved away from it a few years ago. I think I'm still gonna stick to my normal shading method for now but I might play around w this a bit more in the future.


(also also planning on using this as my signature pic once the fair is officially over so that's hypeeee)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2022)

I finished a drawing of one of my newest plushies, Tina the cocker spaniel. I wanted to use the watercolor brush again for the outline, and this time I experimented with shading by using a watery ink pen. I kinda like how it turned out, I may try to use it more in the future 




i kinda had trouble trying to convey the curly fur on her arms/chest/legs, it's longer than the fur on her back. maybe I could try drawing her some more and seeing if I can figure it out lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I finished a drawing of one of my newest plushies, Tina the cocker spaniel. I wanted to use the watercolor brush again for the outline, and this time I experimented with shading by using a watery ink pen. I kinda like how it turned out, I may try to use it more in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks pretty, Bug! I think the details on Tina's ears look pretty decent even though you struggled to incorporate the rest of the curly fur on her body. Why do I feel like she's one of those sassy characters lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2022)

it's been a minute since I posted in here, I haven't been doing that much drawing stuff but I _have_ been doing clay stuff! and since this is my art gallery I figured I would show off some of the clay figures I've made over the last few months!

I started crafting with polymer clay back in late July, because I've always really liked sculptures and figures, and I figured it would probably be much easier for me to figure out how to model with clay than trying to 3D model in Blender (my in-depth computer literacy is... sub-par). so I spent around $40 collecting all the basic materials I would need for clay modeling, including the clay (obv), clay softener, ball tools, rubber sculpting tools, acrylic paint and a palette, aluminum foil, metal wire... you get it.

I'm mostly interested in making clay models of my own OCs, so the very first thing I sculpted was, understandably, an animal. I wanted to make a little figurine of a silver fox, since I see lots of little fox figurines but I can never seem to find one of a silver fox (aka very likely my favorite animal). so of course, I made my own! this is the very first figurine I've made out of polymer clay, and for my first time I'm really happy with how it turned out! starting out I didn't have any corn starch so I wasn't able to smooth the clay and there are little cracks everywhere. but it's okay, I still love this little guy  












Spoiler: a few progress pics



I start these clay models with a metal armature that will serve as a structure and guideline for the figure (kinda like doing a sketch before drawing), and for bigger areas like the head I make an aluminum ball that's slightly smaller than what the head will be. I also bake the clay in layers, I usually wrap a thin layer of clay around the armature and bake it, and then I sculpt the actual model from there.










my second idea was totally different. I wanted to make a figurine of one of my favorite (and one of the most criminally underrated) Super Mario enemies: the Spindel from Shifting Sand Land! I have lots of Super Mario figurines but because the Spindel only appeared in one level in one game, he is unfortunately neglected by Nintendo. luckily I really like this guy and his ridiculously malicious grin, so here he is! he's also kinda cracked and bumpy but I like how it turned out! eventually I would like to make him a Grindel buddy too 





my third clay model was quite ambitious, but I knew it was something I really wanted to do. I made a model of my rainbow Toucat! in case you're unaware, my favorite OCs of mine are my New Leaf mayor Daniel, my fursona Sterling, and the Toucat. I always thought "man wouldn't it be cool if I could hold my own creation in my hands?" and since the Toucat has been one of my favorites for a long time I figured she would be perfect to make a model for! it was really tricky for me to do the tail since it ended up being pretty heavy (the hardened clay actually broke a few times and I had to superglue it back together whoops), and it took me a while to figure out what to do with the wings, but after lots of trial and error this is what I came up with! 
so yeah now I can hold her in my hands and I just love it so much 












Spoiler: a few progress pics

















and finally, here is the most recent clay model I've made (I actually finished it last night), my boy Sterling! I had a few people refer to my tiny silver fox figurine as Sterling but in reality it's just a regular silver fox. so I had to do my boy justice and make him a model too! this one gave me some trouble. I did have to buy some more paint since I needed a navy blue (and I accidentally bought a crappy paint and had to make a long trip to the craft store for actually decent paint oof). like the Toucat, Sterling is tail heavy, and because he's bipedal trying to get him to balance was tricky and I ended up gluing him to a small clay platform. it was tricky to paint some parts without getting paint on other parts that I didn't want that specific color on. but in the end it was totally worth it, I absolutely love how he turned out!! 












Spoiler: progress pics



oh and I also watched like the first 3 seasons of Spongebob while making this lol










I have some ideas for what clay model I would like to make next (I'm considering making one of Sandy since I have an idea to make a little comic strip with him and Sterling) and I'm pretty excited bc it seems like every new clay model I make is better than the one before. I can actually see myself making some improvements and developing a technique and it's some pretty exciting stuff! these more intricate clay figures (Toucat and Sterling) take me at least 6-7 hours to make, and painting can also take a few hours, so there is quite a bit of work that goes into these. but of all the new hobbies I've picked up in the last year or so, I think polymer clay modeling might be my favorite 

any more clay models I make in the future will also be uploaded to this thread for everyone to see, so look forward to that!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's been a minute since I posted in here, I haven't been doing that much drawing stuff but I _have_ been doing clay stuff! and since this is my art gallery I figured I would show off some of the clay figures I've made over the last few months!
> 
> I started crafting with polymer clay back in late July, because I've always really liked sculptures and figures, and I figured it would probably be much easier for me to figure out how to model with clay than trying to 3D model in Blender (my in-depth computer literacy is... sub-par). so I spent around $40 collecting all the basic materials I would need for clay modeling, including the clay (obv), clay softener, ball tools, rubber sculpting tools, acrylic paint and a palette, aluminum foil, metal wire... you get it.
> 
> ...


These are so impressive! It's crazy how you have managed to turn your drawings into physical 3D models! They look so fantastic.

Do you mind me asking what brand of polymer clay you used? Did you find it easy to work with? 

You did an amazing job!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's been a minute since I posted in here, I haven't been doing that much drawing stuff but I _have_ been doing clay stuff! and since this is my art gallery I figured I would show off some of the clay figures I've made over the last few months!
> 
> I started crafting with polymer clay back in late July, because I've always really liked sculptures and figures, and I figured it would probably be much easier for me to figure out how to model with clay than trying to 3D model in Blender (my in-depth computer literacy is... sub-par). so I spent around $40 collecting all the basic materials I would need for clay modeling, including the clay (obv), clay softener, ball tools, rubber sculpting tools, acrylic paint and a palette, aluminum foil, metal wire... you get it.
> 
> ...


Wowwww
I love Sterling so much he looks so cool like a real official merch figurine lol
I can't believe you could do all these little details 
I'm looking forward to seeing all your new polymer clay creations


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2022)

S.J. said:


> These are so impressive! It's crazy how you have managed to turn your drawings into physical 3D models! They look so fantastic.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what brand of polymer clay you used? Did you find it easy to work with?
> 
> You did an amazing job!


omg thank youuu I appreciate that sm  

I use a brand of polymer clay called Sculpey. there are a few different brands but when I did some research before buying products most people seemed to recommend Sculpey so that's what I've gone with. the clay I buy is kinda hard and I have to knead it with clay softener before I can use it, but it does work and bake really well  there are actually softer variants of Sculpey available but I like the kind that I use, since I can control how hard or soft I need it to be.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2022)

haven't drawn anything in forever bc personal issues haha OTL

but this is one I've been wanting to do for a while and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out! I used the same coloring/shading method I used with Tina and I quite like the texture it produces! I also did some stuff w lighting that I think looks neat  not to mention I needed an excuse to draw the fabulous and sassy Laurie again 





just for fun, here's the very first actual drawing I did of her way back in November 2011 for comparison (aka 11 years ago lmaoooo). it's crazy how years of practice can do wonders for art! 




that being said this is pretty darned good considering I was 12 when I drew it lol


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2022)

I clicked on this thread and it immediately brought me to the clay pictures. It looks like official merch, honestly. I love it. I’ve been interested in clay but I have personally never tried it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2022)

didn't do a whole lot w this one, just wanted to draw actual official art for Ajax (and ofc it's been a while since I last drew Flynn). these two are actually long lost brothers, but if it's not obvious Flynn is a good guy while Ajax plays for the side of the bad guys. maybe I could turn this into something


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2022)

I still consider this a pretty experimental art/shading style and I'm pretty happy w how this turned out but I think there is still room for improvement 

I decided to draw my NH player bc I love his getup (especially the moustache lollll)




now time to move on to my commissions


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2022)

so the first of four commissions I'm currently working on is done this was a commission for @/Mars Adept, they asked me to draw Alex from Golden Sun wearing a floaty (bc the shoulder guards/pads look like water wings lol). I made sure to include the funny text I wrote to keep the context. 
this is definitely not the kind of thing I usually draw so I may not have done this character justice in my art style  but I still like how it turned out!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 28, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so the first of four commissions I'm currently working on is done this was a commission for @/Mars Adept, they asked me to draw Alex from Golden Sun wearing a floaty (bc the shoulder guards/pads look like water wings lol). I made sure to include the funny text I wrote to keep the context.
> this is definitely not the kind of thing I usually draw so I may not have done this character justice in my art style  but I still like how it turned out!


LOLLL
This is hilarious! Really love seeing you draw new things in your style! 
The shading on the cape and pants looks so amazing! I cannot believe how every new piece of yours looks even more incredible then the last!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2022)

finished another drawing, this one took me a loooooong time lol. I decided I wanted to draw each of my ten Animal Crossing OCs standing together! I spent roughly 2-4 hours on each one so you can prob guess how long it took, and I didn't even shade it 




If anyone is interested, I'll put some details for each character in a spoiler below!


Spoiler



from left to right we have:
- Amelia, who is oddly enough, the only character here who doesn't actually exist _in_ an Animal Crossing game (not to mention, the only girl lol). her age is around the late teens. she's pretty chill, and is best known for being a humanitarian and having a great mount of empathy for others. she also enjoys dressing up and taking long walks.
- Daniel, the mayor of Boston in ACNL. age is also around the late teens, and Amelia is his SO. he's very friendly to everyone and takes pride in his work as mayor. he's also passionate about his flower gardens and fashion sense.
- Marco, a resident of my very first town in AC:GCN. his age is that of an older child or young teen, and he is the youngest in the group. he loves chatting with his neighbors, but he tends to annoy them due to his hyper nature. he's quite fond of catching bugs, especially beetles.
- Duncan, a resident of my second NL town Mobile. his age is in the mid-20s, and he is the oldest in the group. he's super laid-back, so much so that he tends to radiate lazy vibes. favorite pasttime is floating on a raft in the ocean on a hot sunny day, along with his best friend O'Hare.
- Murray, a resident of my current WW town Morrow. his age is that of a young teen. he's also laid-back, and often spends his time simply wandering around and enjoying nature. one of his favorite hobbies is collecting four-leaf clovers (along with other various plants), and his friends consider him to be a lucky individual.
- Kienan, the mayor of my third NL town Woodland. their age is in the mid to late teens, and they are currently my only non-binary animal crossing OC. they live among sheep villagers in a cozy and secluded village. they find comfort in spending chilly days with friends, embracing nature and the weather. they also often carry a book around to study different living specimens in the village.
- Louis, a resident of Boston. his age is in the late teens. he is a gentle soul, and finds peace in tough situations. he's also very quiet and introverted, and spends most of his time alone. his main hobby is excavating and identifying fossils, as he is fascinated with creatures of the past.
- Josh (aka Garlic), a resident of my CF town Gaton. his age is in the early to mid teens. he's very easygoing and easily gets along with almost anyone he meets. he's quite talkative and often acts out dialogues from his favorite movies and plays. he also enjoys cosplaying and wearing costumes. fun fact, his name was Garlic for like 10 years but just recently I got help from @/Shellzilla_515 and decided to give him an actual name 
- Taylor, the resident representative of the island Lilycove. his age is in the early to mid-20s. he is very smart, and also snarky and pompous. it is thought that he may be the head of a mafia-like organization. he's often difficult to deal with, but he does have a strong sense of justice and knows right from wrong.
- Tristin, a resident of my second WW town Sunville. his age is in the late teens. he deals with multiple mental health disorders, and has an alter-ego that brings out his chaotic and vengeful side (pictured above). he's extremely difficult to get along with. he spends his days hiding in a dark house, and nights wandering the village aimlessly.



now time to work on my remaining commissions and Secret Santa! this particular piece has been quite fulfilling for me and I think I have more motivation to work now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2022)

I have finished another drawing since the last one, but it's my Secret Santa drawing so I'll post it after the drawings have been distributed later this month 

I'm working on commissions rn but in the meantime, I have something small to share. I was thinking about drawing Kienan with some of their sheep neighbors, however I decided that the pose they have here is too similar to the one from the last post, so I'm just gonna leave this as a sketch and come up with a different idea. but I figured I could share my sketch anyways!




this drawing is where I came to the realization that sheep do not have visible ears in the AC game and I couldn't bring myself to draw Willow without ears lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

secret santa art has finally been posted so here's my drawing for @/StarlitGlitch of her OC and Rosie


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2022)

finished a commission for @/kiwikenobi last night and needless to say she really loved it  






If I don't get anything done today or tomorrow this will end up being my very last drawing of 2022! I'll have to make a separate post about it a bit later bc I have made quite a few achievements in art this year


----------



## kiwikenobi (Dec 30, 2022)

It's so beautiful! I love it so much! Thank you again! ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2023)

first drawing of 2023 let's go babeeyyyy




I'm back again drawing one of my favorite--if not my favorite--OCs of mine! I got the idea to draw a baby toucat from @/Shellzilla_515 a while back and I finally decided I wanted to draw one! I also wanted to use color schemes that I haven't used yet for these two, since toucats come in a huge variety of colors   

also may or may not be obsessed w the sparkle brush oops


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2023)

I really do like your art style. I’ve been eyeing this thread for a good bit. If I had an Instagram, I’d totally follow you, but instead I’m _watching_ this thread. I especially like the colors and shading. Always nice seeing your work!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 1:02 AM)

finished another commission for @/kiwikenobi! this is Kolin, a brave and heroic paratroopa with a totally rad sword   




with this I am now done with my current commissions! I'm not quite in a frame of mind to open an art shop, but it may just come soon so keep your eyes open if you're interested! ty all again for your unrelenting support, it means so much to me


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sunday at 1:05 AM)

I love it so much! It's amazing to see my little doodle character brought to life so beautifully! Thank you! ^_^


----------

